# my bichon is pregnant



## Georgina

hi all sorry not been on to let you know, my bichon is pregnant she is 44 days today and i have been trying to find out witch whelping kit is the best or are they all the same, any help would be good as this is our first time and want to get everything right, and gave the vet what for last week, and the other vet that we seen was so nice and helped with anything we asked x


----------



## Dundee

Go and buy yourself a copy of The Book of the Bitch by J Evans and Kay White



> and gave the vet what for last week,


What for???? you keep two entire dogs together let them mate twice did you think she wouldn't get pregnant?


----------



## Georgina

i gave the vet what for because of the way he was and didnt seem to help with anything,and as for the breeding we had them apart and we did not know he could jump over the gate, and would just like to say am not on here for anyone to put me down, they are my babys and they get well look after, and will make sure the puppies go to people who will keep in touch as i do with the lovely familys we got our bichons from, and before some one asks about the money (as from many threads it gets put in) am not doing it for that not everyone is the same, all i was asking was for some help with a few things , because this site does seem nice and friendly x

ps. have been reading up on line and find that the more you look in you get more stressed as you get told diffrent one person to another...


----------



## JANICE199

*Hi georgina...There is a member on here who is a vet, perhaps you could private message them...Good luck with your bitch,and would love to see new pups when they arrive.*


----------



## Georgina

thanks for the help, and i will def put some pic's on when they come, dont know if to be happy about it or cry, am so sad with the way my baby is she just wants to sleep on my lap, think will be happy when she has had them and is ok x


----------



## Lily's Mum

Good luck Georgina - hope your wee doglet has a stress free birth and has lots of healthy and fluffy bundles


----------



## Georgina

thank you x


----------



## Guest

Hi,
In all honesty vets do not know a great deal about breeding,the book which has been recommended is fantastic.

A few things you will need,
Plenty of news papers,that you can dispose off,whelping is extremely messy.
Lactol or Whelpi just incase Mum refuses to feed or rejects the litter,
Feeding Syringes
Plenty of money aside just in case your bitch needs a C-Section or any other complications arise.
Vet Bed,
Scizzors to cut cords if mom doesn't,
Old Towels,
Whelping Box,
Heat pad/lamp


These are off the top of my head so I'm sure other members will be along shortly with other stuff you may need.


----------



## dexter

buy the book now. you can get it off Amazon .

you can get whelping kits off ebay.

as shes 44 days you need to get things in motion. like whelping box,vet bedding, heat pad , newspapers.etc.

BTW argos do puppy training pads they are brialliant for whelping and afterwards.


----------



## Georgina

hi 
i have been on line and got a copy of a whelping list, i have started taking notes off lots of sites (which have been so helpfull).a friend of mine has mad me a whelping box (which she sleeeps in when am working)i have also got a box ready with old bedding and towels,got some gloves, scales and am going next week to get the milk and the rest of the stuff ie:thermometer,scissors,cotton,antiseptic solution,bulb syringe, ribbon. we have put the vets number at the side of all the phones,got a tourch on the side next to the door and got camera ready in the box with a note book and pen.

whould i be better get a whelping kit off line or is what am doing ok and if any one can see if i have forgot something would be greatfull.

we have started to give her some boiled egg or cottage cheese in her morning feed (she is starting to eat more than she was).

thanks for the people who have helped, and will keep you updated x x


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi all sorry not been on to let you know, my bichon is pregnant she is 44 days today and i have been trying to find out witch whelping kit is the best or are they all the same, any help would be good as this is our first time and want to get everything right, and gave the vet what for last week, and the other vet that we seen was so nice and helped with anything we asked x


i brought ths whelping kit
Whelping kits and accessories

and i am only on day 29 but it has everything i could need from puppy milk to bottle to pads glvoes and aprons its very full.

my dad is making whelping box and all friends and neighbours are collecting newpapers, old towels etc. i have a dally just so you know. my dad used tomakewhelping boxes for new foundlands years back he said its strange making what h classes as a small one its 3ft by 2 ft thats massive to me lol.

good luck x

this is the site 
http://www.whelping-boxes.net/acatalog/welpi_whelping_boxes__whelping_box.html


----------



## Georgina

hi all

just update on how mum to be is doing, she is eating alot more and loves her whelping bed, i felt the puppies move today for the first time and it was so good, mum is loving everyone fuss over her and we are back at vets on thursday to find out how many puppies mum is having, only got to get some puppy milk as can not get hold of it in pet stores near me they was sold out(hope to get some tomorrow).


----------



## dipdog

babies i love it when there new babies on here love the piccies, keep us updated how it goes good luck x


----------



## Georgina

will do, feels like its going so slow but i know we only have 13 days till due date.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Feeding your bitch a quality puppy food from now til weaning will be very good for her


----------



## Georgina

hi all

just look in whelping bed mum is diging and there is a small clear discharg on his bed and she is wheeing lots,is this the start or normal she is 50 days pregnant


----------



## Georgina

hi all

just a little update, my bichon has been eating really well up untill today she is 55 days now and loosing a stringy discharge, digging in her bed, we took her temp this morning and it was 37.8, she is not resting in her bed moving on to the floor alot, will she and the puppies be ok if she goes in the next few days as i have read lost on whelping find that you get best help on here
thanks


----------



## colliemerles

fingers crossed all goes well. I bet your excited but nervous to,


----------



## Guest

Hi Hope all goes well for your little girl keep us posted
Pamela


----------



## Georgina

hi just took her temp again and it was 36.7, will puppies be ok if born on 55 day,am really worried and will keep all updated 

and would just like to say thank you to all for all your help


----------



## Guest

Sorry i have no idea about 55 days the earliest i have heard of is 58 days, are you sure of the dates?


----------



## Georgina

yeah, we are sure just worried now


----------



## Guest

Will try and pm someone to help you


----------



## Guest

Try not to get too worked up and panic because the dog will pick up on that panic too. Could you not ring the vet for advice?


----------



## Georgina

thank you any hell would be great


----------



## Guest

Georgina said:


> thank you any hell would be great


Have asked a couple of people to come and give advice


----------



## Georgina

we are worried as she is not showing that she is in labour no panting just the not eating and the discharge and digging not showing that she is having contractions could this be the start


----------



## Georgina

thank you i know i ask a lot i just want it all to be right for her


----------



## Guest

Ok,
CALM DOWN!

How long has she been like this ?
What colour is the discharge ?
Is She distressed ?


----------



## trekkiemo

Don`t panic, temp goes up and down in last week, I`ve had a live and surviving litter on day 56.Take temp 3 times a day to get to know your girls temp which will be up and down.What you are looking for is temp down to 36.3-5 and staying down,you`ll have other signs from your girl that its time so don`t depend totally on temp.
If your girl is happy and not distressed try not to worry,easier said than done I know.
Keep us updated .Good luck.
The discharge may be mucus plug which comes away in bits in last week so don`t be worried about it unless it turns bloody or green.


----------



## Georgina

she has been like this from 8.30 this morning and the disscharge is clear she dont look disstressed just really sad, she has just had a tiny bit of food but drinking lots of water


----------



## Guest

Ok,
I think she sounds ok,don't worry about the food,some bitches do off there food when Labour is imminent.

Did you have her scanned,do you know roughly how many pups are due ?

If you are concerned give your vet a call.It may be worth seeing your vet to give her a checkup in the morning to put your mind at rest.

If pups are born now they should be ok.


----------



## Freyja

When Tegan had her last litter she started like this with 2 weeks to go. Her temperature started to drop but then would go up again. It yo yo'd like that for 2 weeks she hardly ate anything. Then 3 days before the pups were due she disappeared upstairs about half an hour later she was banging about I went to check on her she was shredding newspaper. The pups were born not long after.

We had a litter born 6 days early and they survived and did well


----------



## trekkiemo

Its ok this is normal.Try offering her some tasty bits,her belly is full of puppies not much room for food now so little bits at a time.If you have some puppy milk give her some.My girl who had puppies XMAS week wen`t off eating food until late at night in last week.She ate loads on day she gave birth.
Soak her food if its dry and add some tuna.Works every time with my girls.


----------



## Georgina

yeah we have got puppy milk will try some thank you


----------



## Georgina

will take to vets in morning thanks for your help, vet would not xray her last time we went will ask him to do it tomorrow


----------



## trekkiemo

Why would you want her exrayed this close to due date.I wouldn`t unless it was a medical emergancy.
If you are worried call your vet now ,most are happy to help over phone.


----------



## Guest

Georgina;501884]will take to vets in morning thanks for your help, vet would not xray her last time we went will ask him to do it tomorrow



Hi how is she today? Hope all is well.

Pamela


----------



## Georgina

hi all

vet said not to worrie to much just keep a good eye on her, she has been in her whelping bed all day was digging this morning but not tonight took her temp every few hours

37.5 8.40am
37.4 1.00pm
37.7 4.00pm
37.4 7.00pm
37.1 9.00pm

not eating but still drinking, she is sleeping alot and going out for a wee every 45 mins or so and looks so sad,if anything does happen will try and get on to llet you all know and thanks for your help


----------



## trekkiemo

Take the temp same time tomorrow it lets you know you your girls normal temp for last week.When it goes to low 36 and stays there puppies within 24hrs.


----------



## Georgina

hi all

just a update,still not eating gave her some latol milk she like that,her temp was 36.7 but now gone up to 37.8 still in her bed


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi all
> 
> just a update,still not eating gave her some latol milk she like that,her temp was 36.7 but now gone up to 37.8 still in her bed


i would say your not to far off if its dropping low and going back up once its drops and stays down your 24 hour count down can start.

I'm on day 43 and we had our first clear discharge today its scary! lol

good luck


----------



## Georgina

just when we think she is going to have them she just sleeps, and when the temp goes down we get ready then its back up, its the waiting thats the hard bit for me but my partner he is not good with any thing thats messy so he is ok at the mo,will let you know when the temp starts to stay low


----------



## piggybaker

I am so excited for you, I have been following this thread closely I hope it goes all OK


----------



## Georgina

i feel like am having the babies, my mum keeps texting and asking if she is a nanna yet (bless) we do sound mad lol.


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> just when we think she is going to have them she just sleeps, and when the temp goes down we get ready then its back up, its the waiting thats the hard bit for me but my partner he is not good with any thing thats messy so he is ok at the mo,will let you know when the temp starts to stay low


when our time comes i'll be excatly the same i hope she has them on the friday night so i dont have to worry about kids on the satrday and her as hubby is here and i have no school run other wise i'll be ringging my best mate to take kids to scholl and pick them up if maybe etc etc. FRIDAY for is us best so i bet she hangs on until a monday lol


----------



## Georgina

my dad is on school run this week and stand by for when the puppies come, my partner is working now and wants her to have them tonight,so he can help by doing the coffee for me and dad, i dont think she will have them today but would love for it to happen before saturday am back to work then and i cant leave her if she has not. 

hope all goes to plan for you


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> my dad is on school run this week and stand by for when the puppies come, my partner is working now and wants her to have them tonight,so he can help by doing the coffee for me and dad, i dont think she will have them today but would love for it to happen before saturday am back to work then and i cant leave her if she has not.
> 
> hope all goes to plan for you


fingers crossed she has them before the weekend. I'll be sat on here when our time comes as the laptop is next to whelping box.


----------



## Georgina

think i will be doing the same i feel like a kid again waiting for the puppies, people think am mad


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> think i will be doing the same i feel like a kid again waiting for the puppies, people think am mad


its all i talk about and nanny and grandad can't wait either as they are having one of the pups.

But we do it for love lol


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> think i will be doing the same i feel like a kid again waiting for the puppies, people think am mad


*lol i'm feeling the same, and its not my dog having puppies. I can't wait for them to start arriving,so can you please tell mum to hurry up?*


----------



## Georgina

have tryed talking to her and telling her we all would love to see her babys, but she just look at me and then went to sleep lol


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> have tryed talking to her and telling her we all would love to see her babys, but she just look at me and then went to sleep lol


*pmsl.i thought it was only men that did that.*


----------



## Georgina

hi all. Just a little update temp this morning to 36.8 then 37 then 37.1 and now 37.3, so looks like no puppies tonight, mum to be is lay on bed sleeping


----------



## JANICE199

*Thanks for the update Georgina, i'm keeping an eye on this thread..*


----------



## Guest

Georgina said:


> hi all. Just a little update temp this morning to 36.8 then 37 then 37.1 and now 37.3, so looks like no puppies tonight, mum to be is lay on bed sleeping


This thread reminds me of our bitch many years ago,
She kept my O/H up for four nights running,digging,restless,panting etc at around 4/5 am she would settle down and go to sleep 

On the fifth time he got me and said spend a few hours with this bitch she's doing my tree in!
I got up,made a coffee and settled on the sofa,10 mins later she was in Labour 

Keep us updated Georgina


----------



## Georgina

I have been sleeping on sofa and only getting two to three hours and my partner has told me to go to bed tonight but I don't want to leave her so we are both on my bed now and she is sleeping but me I can't close my eyes don't want her to be alone when the labour does start think am going round the bend LOL


----------



## candysmum

hope you get some sleep tonight

I guess i'll be lucky as my bedroom is downstairs. we have my room the kitchen and then the dinning room where the whelping box is i can shut the itchen door to stop her going into the rest of the house and have my bedroom door open and i'll be able to hear her from my bed. 

Good luck with the sleeping 
xx


----------



## Georgina

back down stairs now she started to pant so she is in her whelping bed, took temp still the same 37.3 but she keeps licking her self not going to builed my hopes up as she will go to sleep soon like she has been doing


----------



## nat1979

How many days is your bitch now?
How many times was she mated?


----------



## Georgina

she is 57 day now and two times


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> she is 57 day now and two times


that must of been some new years party she went too!


----------



## MillyMolly

My Shih tzu had 5 pups a week before Christmas at approx day 58 and they were all fine,but she kept us up most of the night panting and being restless in her dog box but decided she would have them at 8.30am next day, downstairs ,by burrowing into her bed in the hallway!But she was fine and so were the pups and once rested and cleaned up we transfered them to their nice clean whelping box.
I had purchased a heat pad from the internet and it was brilliant at keeping the pups at a nice warm temp in their 1st 3 weeks.
Try not to worry too much or panic,Good luck


----------



## Georgina

Thanks for the luck, she is now sleeping on the floor she just can't get settled think she might be a few more days yet she likes keeping us on our toes


----------



## trekkiemo

At least now she is going into normal safety zone.Just keep taking temp at same time that at least gives you a guide that puppies are not too long away.We all know what you are going through I am the same with every litter.My little darlings left for their new homes about 10 days ago and I will be going through it all again in 9 months.


----------



## candysmum

how is she today?


----------



## Georgina

she sleeping now but was up most of the night crying she was sick this morning and her temp gone up from 37.3 to 37.6 still not wanting her food but drinking she was panting last night but not today, am sure she does not want to show us her babies, think she might be a few more days yet as dont seem to be having any other signs, we are thinking of moving her bed to our bed room so I can get some sleep, any advice would be greatful


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> she sleeping now but was up most of the night crying she was sick this morning and her temp gone up from 37.3 to 37.6 still not wanting her food but drinking she was panting last night but not today, am sure she does not want to show us her babies, think she might be a few more days yet as dont seem to be having any other signs, we are thinking of moving her bed to our bed room so I can get some sleep, any advice would be greatful


i can't see that hurting as long as she knows where she can deliver the pups.

Keep us updated


----------



## Georgina

hi all
temp has been at 37.2 and 37.3 all day she is still in her bed and no signs of puppies yet, feels like they will never be here


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi all
> temp has been at 37.2 and 37.3 all day she is still in her bed and no signs of puppies yet, feels like they will never be here


needs to drop a bit more around the 36 mark and stay there i would say your close if its stabled at 37 now.

How exciting xx


----------



## Georgina

temp gone back up to 37.7 looks like no puppies for a bit now, her belly is really hard, going to see how she is tonight up stairs in our bedroom


----------



## pommum

Putting her whelping box in your bed room is a good idea I do that with my girls when they have their pups but I usually do it from the beginging fo the last week of gestation so they get used to coming up to bed with us and are happily setteled before their pups arrive.

it also means you will also be more relaxed, keep a torch with you and a clock so you can time the births also a set of kitchen scales too for weighing the pups and plenty of newspaper and old towels, most bitches tend to whelp at night or very early morning, best of luck and keep us informed.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Georgina

hi all, will her temp keep going up and down like this till day 63 or is it looking like she will have her babbies before as this is first time for us and starting to worry with the way it's up and down each day, sorry to keep asking and when looking up just says when drops with in 24 hours she should have her babbies, she has been having up and down temp from Sunday, don't think she could take it till Monday, she looks so sad now


----------



## trekkiemo

Temp will go up and down ,just keep taking at same time .The only way to explain what you are looking for in taking temp is that it will go down to low 36 by low I mean 36.2-36.3 or lower and stay there ,then you will know puppies are on their way.Your girl will be sleeping a lot now ,resting up for big day.
We all know how you are feeling the waiting and watching can be nerve racking ,hang in there puppies will come when they`re ready.


----------



## poochimama

awww not long now then...my dogs due next week so watching her like an hawk too


----------



## trekkiemo

Hi Georgina does the silence mean puppies are here? Hope all is well and we are looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Georgina

hi all no puppies yet temp went back up to 37.7 this morning but has gone back down to 37.3 this afternoon, mum to be has be really restless and when got up this morning she has done a wee only small but not as watery as normal (if ya get what I mean), she is lay on the fool and babbies are not moving as much now, my mum and dad came today and they have pick a day that they think she will have the babbies, my mum is on the phone every hour asking how she is and if she is a Nanna yet LOL


----------



## candysmum

is she shreading newpapers or anything yet? 

bless her. i am await with my breath held boping it wont be much longer or i will faint


----------



## Georgina

she has been digging a bit but not a lot just sleeping mainly , I think am finaly going round the bend, it feels like they are never going to be here and I keep getting upset every time I look at her think it's lack of sleep, just whish she could tell me what day she wants to have them so I stop stressing (now I think I need help) LOL


----------



## pommum

Not all bitches have the nesting instinct my chihuahua never dug up once before she had her pups, she just got on with it and eventually fired her pups out, she was brilliant at it.
You girl being a bichon is a bigger bitch than both my chi and my poms so she shouldn't have to much trouble giving birth as long as the pups aren't to big.

I wilepp reading with interest to hear she has had her babies safely and soundly.

take care

Sarah


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> she has been digging a bit but not a lot just sleeping mainly , I think am finaly going round the bend, it feels like they are never going to be here and I keep getting upset every time I look at her think it's lack of sleep, just whish she could tell me what day she wants to have them so I stop stressing (now I think I need help) LOL


Candy still has 18 days and she is driving me nuts with her restlessness in out in out of her whelping box, the back door fidgeting all the time. i know she can't help it and i feel for her but its also annoying as she bangs about now too lol. I have to live with it i did this to her :aureola:

Hope she has them soon for your sake xx


----------



## Georgina

I can't wait to see them but I just can't see it happering tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Georgina

temp update 37 so going down but with the way it's been up and down not going to build our hopes up as she is sleeping


----------



## candysmum

what day is she on now hun?


----------



## Georgina

day 59 and it feels like day one again, is this still to soon?


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> day 59 and it feels like day one again, is this still to soon?


some people say they an give brith from day 54 right up to day 72! depends when the TOOK!

so any day now is fine.

I am hoping on day 59/60 as its a friday! lol


----------



## archiebaby

Georgina said:


> I can't wait to see them but I just can't see it happering tonight or tomorrow


it can literally start all of a sudden so dont give up yet on tonight or tomorrow,she is still quite early and it is safer for the puppies to be where they are for a few more days
after about 6 weeks you will be wishing you could push them back where they came from


----------



## Georgina

I was hoping before 11 tonight my dad goes back to work, now am hoping before Saturday night that's when am back at work, going totake her temp at 11 and if gone up I think I will cry, if gone down and stays down think I will passout LOL


----------



## reddogsX3

candysmum said:


> Candy still has 18 days and she is driving me nuts with her restlessness in out in out of her whelping box, the back door fidgeting all the time.


mmmmmmmmm think laalie is coming out in sympathy with candy which is strange as she was neutered nearly a year ago now lol. she has driven me nuts pacing around and will not sit still lol

wendy


----------



## candysmum

reddogsX3 said:


> mmmmmmmmm think laalie is coming out in sympathy with candy which is strange as she was neutered nearly a year ago now lol. she has driven me nuts pacing around and will not sit still lol
> 
> wendy


oh thats nice to hear glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## Georgina

temp gone up from 37 to 37.2 will it ever go to 36, she is fast asleep on sofa with me for the night


----------



## Freyja

I know its frustrating we went through this with Tegan for 2 weeks her temperature was up and down. Then suddenly it down to just over 36 .When I took it again later it was still 36 then suddenly it all started to happen. They will arrive when they are ready and not before. Most likely this weekend as I'm of to pick up my new pup this afternoon and wont be back agin until tomorrow night so will probably miss it all.


----------



## JANICE199

*Any news yet?*


----------



## Georgina

temp last night was 37.2 this morning 37.8 am now banging my head on the wall, she has had a little bit of food today so def no puppies by the looks of things, i really hope she does not have them tomorrow night think my partner could not whatch her as he dont like anything messy, it is just my luck not to be there(why do we have to work).


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> temp last night was 37.2 this morning 37.8 am now banging my head on the wall, she has had a little bit of food today so def no puppies by the looks of things, i really hope she does not have them tomorrow night think my partner could not whatch her as he dont like anything messy, it is just my luck not to be there(why do we have to work).


*Aw bless, well if she goes into labour before you have to go to work,phone in sick.*


----------



## Georgina

i will my boss knows that she is due and is ok with it, am in two minds now whould love for her to have them today but also want her to have them sunday am home then till tuesday and have got holidays for when she does so if she has them sunday i will be off till firday which would be great just to be there for her, will kepp all updated


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> i will my boss knows that she is due and is ok with it, am in two minds now whould love for her to have them today but also want her to have them sunday am home then till tuesday and have got holidays for when she does so if she has them sunday i will be off till firday which would be great just to be there for her, will kepp all updated


Hows she been today?


----------



## Georgina

hi, temp was 37.8 and is now 37.1 she seems different today her legs keep twiching and she keeps moving about in her bed, going to do temp again at 7 but not going to get hopes up as we have been here before and temp has always gone back up, will let all know if anything does happen and what temp is 

how is candy today?


----------



## archiebaby

i would say that her legs twitching is the reaction to little pains maybe all systems go in a few hours


----------



## Georgina

she also keeps bringing her tail up for a sec then lets it back down is this normal ? sorry to keep asking


----------



## Georgina

temp is now 37.2


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi, temp was 37.8 and is now 37.1 she seems different today her legs keep twiching and she keeps moving about in her bed, going to do temp again at 7 but not going to get hopes up as we have been here before and temp has always gone back up, will let all know if anything does happen and what temp is
> 
> how is candy today?


Candy is ok thanks shes FAT and i can feel bubbas moving now we have 17 days left though.

The lifting leg adn tail sounds promising.

I'll be here till late if you need to talk while sitting there waiting!


----------



## Georgina

thank you, we was hoping for the temp to have gone down but not, she cant rest in one spot for long now and now am thinking it is going to be tomorrow whem am at work


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> thank you, we was hoping for the temp to have gone down but not, she cant rest in one spot for long now and now am thinking it is going to be tomorrow whem am at work


aww bless her well you still ahev a few hours and most dogs seem to whelp at 3am so you have some time!


----------



## Georgina

i will be up all night just making sure she is ok, and my dad has took the night off work because we had mumand dad round for tea last night and he thinks she will have them soon, she has got really big and low in the last 48 hours and he really wants to be there just if we have to go to the vets because i dont drive and he does (my dad is great)

can the temp just drop really low in a few hours?


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> i will be up all night just making sure she is ok, and my dad has took the night off work because we had mumand dad round for tea last night and he thinks she will have them soon, she has got really big and low in the last 48 hours and he really wants to be there just if we have to go to the vets because i dont drive and he does (my dad is great)
> 
> can the temp just drop really low in a few hours?


i believe some dogs can give birth at the 37 degree mark. I'll doube check hold on

xx


----------



## candysmum

When her temperature drops below 100o F (normal canine temperature is 101-102o F), labor may be expected within 24 hours. 

whast that in centigrade?

EDIT: found a converter 
100 F is 37.7 c
99 is 37.2
98 is 36.6 
Any of these could be labour as long as it stays this low and doesn't go up


----------



## Georgina

100 = 37.7
99.8 = 37.6
99.6 = 37.5
99.4 = 37.4
99.2 = 37.3
99.0 = 37.2 this is the last temp we took at 7
98.8 = 37.1 this was her temp at 4
98.6 = 37
98.4 = 36.8
98.2 = 36.7

does this mean she could have in 24 hours or still need to be lower?


----------



## candysmum

According to the sites i keep going on you could have your 24 hours


----------



## candysmum

As the time of delivery approaches, twice daily monitoring of the *****'s body temperature will help alert you to the impending birth. About 24 hours before the beginning of labor, there will be a temporary drop in the body temperature. Normal temperature is 101 to 102.5 degrees Fahrenheit. Twenty-four hours prior to labor, the temperature can drop to 98 to 99 F.

Labor Stage I

After the temperature drop, stage I labor begins, characterized by restlessness and anxiety. You may notice panting, pacing, refusal of food and maybe vomiting. Nesting behavior begins. This is the time to place her in the whelping box (hopefully she is already accustomed to the box). After getting settled in the whelping box, you may notice her dragging clothing or fabric to the area to form a comfortable bed. You may want to remove any clothing as whelping begins or these pieces of clothing may be permanently stained.
This stage of labor typically lasts 6 to 12 hours. At the end of stage I, the cervix is completely dilated. If your dog has not started whelping within 24 hours after beginning stage I labor, veterinary assistance is recommended.

Labor Stage II

Stage II labor is defined as the part of labor when the puppy is delivered. Visible contractions begin. The abdomen tenses and the ***** begins straining. This action will appear similar to the ***** trying to have a bowel movement. 

The first puppy should be delivered within 1 to 2 hours of the onset of contractions and straining. Veterinary assistance is strongly encouraged if the first puppy is not delivered within 2 hours after the onset of contractions.

After delivery of the puppy, the ***** may enter a resting phase that can last up to 4 hours. Active straining will begin again and more puppies will be delivered. If you know there are additional puppies yet to be born and the resting period is longer than 4 hours, veterinary assistance is necessary. This resting phase may not occur after each delivery. Sometimes, several puppies may be born rapidly.

Labor Stage III 

After delivery of a puppy, the ***** may enter stage III labor. This is the time when the placenta, after birth, is delivered and usually occurs 5 to 15 minutes after delivery of the puppy. If multiple puppies are born rapidly, several placentas may be expelled together. After the passage of the placenta, the ***** will return to stage II labor. She may continue the resting phase or begin contracting. Throughout whelping, the ***** will fluctuate between stage II and stage III labor until all the puppies are born. It is very important to keep track of the number of placentas. There should be the same number of placentas as puppies. If a placenta is retained in the uterus, the ***** will eventually become quite ill.

Whelping

As soon as the puppy is born (whelped), the mother should immediately start cleaning the puppy. She should begin vigorously licking the puppy, remove him from the amniotic sac if still present and chew the umbilical cord. The ***** may even ingest the placenta. This is not necessary and, sometimes, can lead to vomiting and diarrhea. Prompt removal of the placentas can help you keep track of how many placentas she has passed.

Those puppies that are born still in the sack need immediate help. If the mother does not open the sack and begin cleaning the puppy, it is up to you to help. Tear the membrane of the sack and begin cleaning and rubbing the puppy with a clean dry towel. Cleaning other puppies may be necessary if the mother is not showing much interest in her newborns. Tie off the umbilical cord about 1 inch from the belly wall using string, thread or dental floss. Cut the cord off on the other side of the tie. Clean and rub the puppy vigorously until you hear crying. Place the puppy back with the new mom and make sure she allows the puppies to nurse. 

Being prepared to assist and understanding newborn puppy care is essential to help the mother and her babies through these first steps of life.


----------



## Georgina

please can you tell me what site you are going on as i have been on lots and dont seem to find out if this could be her 24 hours before puppies come just people asking for advice


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> please can you tell me what site you are going on as i have been on lots and dont seem to find out if this could be her 24 hours before puppies come just people asking for advice


hold on i'll go find it again lol


----------



## candysmum

Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth

CANINE PREGNANCY - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia

Giving Birth to Puppies


----------



## Georgina

thank you will take a look now, just a update she seems really restless and keeps trying to get comfortable and she has started to cry a little, but we dont want to build our hopes up as she is not panting or her waters have not gone yet


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> thank you will take a look now, just a update she seems really restless and keeps trying to get comfortable and she has started to cry a little, but we dont want to build our hopes up as she is not panting or her waters have not gone yet


crying sounds like your getting somewhere bless her!

:thumbup:

i have everything crossed wheres the more experienced breeders when you want them

HELLO GUYS PUPPIES MAYBE!!!!!!! lol


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> thank you will take a look now, just a update she seems really restless and keeps trying to get comfortable and she has started to cry a little, but we dont want to build our hopes up as she is not panting or her waters have not gone yet


Stage two water breaks

She is in stage one if shes started Cervix dilating time this can take up to 18 hours!


----------



## Georgina

i hope the time as come!!!!!!!!!!!! my mum has just phoned and wants to send my dad round but told her to hang on for a few hours as could not be tonight might be tomorrow.

i have crossed everything and now am scared as never seen puppies born but we have got everything ready just need some puppies..


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> i hope the time as come!!!!!!!!!!!! my mum has just phoned and wants to send my dad round but told her to hang on for a few hours as could not be tonight might be tomorrow.
> 
> i have crossed everything and now am scared as never seen puppies born but we have got everything ready just need some puppies..


Oh i prepared for this i went on you tube adn searched whelping pups and i have seen LAODS born thats the You tube


----------



## Georgina

please could you tell me if what i have said about her crying and bringing her tail up is that the signs of her cervix dilating or are there more signs i could look for sorry for asking just want to make sure am doing everything right


----------



## trekkiemo

Calm down I don`t think she is there yet. The temp starts to come down to low 37 and sudden drop to 36.2-3 means puppies are on their way.Temp will stay low until after puppies are born.Anytime after the temp drops to low 36 puppies can be born .Just keep an eye on her she needs you to be as calm as possible.

Candysmum ,Have you had a litter? Reason I ask as it seems you have not and are just winding things up .


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> please could you tell me if what i have said about her crying and bringing her tail up is that the signs of her cervix dilating or are there more signs i could look for sorry for asking just want to make sure am doing everything right


the crying could be. is she licking herself lots?

the tail i dont know may well be.


----------



## Georgina

no licking yet


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Calm down I don`t think she is there yet. The temp starts to come down to low 37 and sudden drop to 36.2-3 means puppies are on their way.Temp will stay low until after puppies are born.Anytime after the temp drops to low 36 puppies can be born .Just keep an eye on her she needs you to be as calm as possible.
> 
> Candysmum ,Have you had a litter? Reason I ask as it seems you have not and are just winding things up .


I havent said she is in labour i said she has signs. and i have NOT personally had a litter mines not due for another fortnight BUT my parents have and i have read everything possible most things i have read states that a dog can go into labour with a temp of 37 which is what i have stated with sites for her to read stating the same thing. I am not winding up i am trying to help her by finding all i can for her.

And if you read somewhere i have stated i havent' had a litter as of yet! on top of that a few posts up i did shout breeders puppies MAYBE! so someone could give her more accurate details.


----------



## archiebaby

georgina, can i ask how old you are? the little cries from her are probably because she is getting little pains? i did have one of my little girls who did no panting and raking up and just all of a sudden started pushing? every dog is different and she could be getting ready to have the puppies, is she looking at her behind a lot? try not to get yourself in a flap because she will pick up on this? generally she should know exactly what to do and really you only need to get involved if she looks to be in trouble?


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina has your girl given you the look,by this I mean has she asked you with her eyes to help?Crying and tail movement is a little sign she may be heading into stage one ,they feel uncomfortable before then too.Just be near in case she needs you.
I will leave computer on and will only be away between 9 and 10 (walking dogs) just in case you need any advice.


----------



## Georgina

hi am 28, she has give me the look as if to say help what is going on, not looking at her behind yet, i feel like am the one having the puppies..


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> I havent said she is in labour i said she has signs. and i have NOT personally had a litter mines not due for another fortnight BUT my parents have and i have read everything possible most things i have read states that a dog can go into labour with a temp of 37 which is what i have stated with sites for her to read stating the same thing. I am not winding up i am trying to help her by finding all i can for her.
> 
> And if you read somewhere i have stated i havent' had a litter as of yet! on top of that a few posts up i did shout breeders puppies MAYBE! so someone could give her more accurate details.


What you have I written I thought you hadn`t had litter and were trying to help,sorry if I offended you.A mentor is great for first litter as panic does set in with every sign.Been there got the teashirt many times over.


----------



## Georgina

i would just like to thank all for there help as like i have said not seen puppies be born before and i feel so much better talking to you all,and if i have asked to much please say i dont want to affend anyone

thank you 

temp still 37.2


----------



## archiebaby

georgina, please dont worry, you can never ask enough and if you are not sure please do not hesitate it is a worry wether it is your first litter or 20th believe me,but normally your little girl will know exactly what to do and if you feel in your heart that something is not quite right,you only have to ask?have you a vet on standby who you can also call? you can read up all you can but nothing compares with actually seeing your babies born, i am sure you will be overwhelmed


----------



## Georgina

yeah vet is on stand by and my dad with his car, its just am the one who worries in our home and i whish i could talk to her so she could tell me what is going on,now i sound like a mad women lol


----------



## archiebaby

lol dont worry, you will soon have a blinding headache and crook in your neck from staring at her all the time as well


----------



## trekkiemo

Yes ask all questions you want and we will try to answer .One thing I MUST say is first stage does NOT start at temp 37 its low 36 .I have had many litters and all of them I felt the same as the first. 
Keep us updated .


----------



## Georgina

will do,she has started to dig a bit now to try and get comfortable, its going to be a long night coffee is on stand by for me lol


----------



## trekkiemo

You`ll need loads of coffee and matchsticks as first stage can last 24 hrs.


----------



## archiebaby

oooh it sounds as if you are off although this can still take a while it can also be very quick, as i said previously every dog is different, i will have to go in a minute but trekkimo is here and i am sure a few others will be on hand but please dont forget if you are really worried your vet is your first port of call and they really wont mind you just ringing for a bit of help/reassurancewishing you a safe delivery and try not to get to flustered


----------



## Georgina

thank you for the luck, will update when anything does happen, thanks again


----------



## trekkiemo

I`ll stay on as long as I can as I too think this is it and good to have someone who has gone through it .


----------



## Georgina

thank you so much


----------



## trekkiemo

No probs ,your dogs look really cute ,looking forward to seeing the puppies.
Fingers crossed and paws too for a safe delivery.xx


----------



## Guest

I have been following this thread.
Good luck Georgina


----------



## candysmum

I'm still here too. And will help where I can.

even if its to help keep you awake.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I`ll stay on as long as I can as *I too think this is it* and good to have someone who has gone through it .


can i just say that you just stated that her temp has to go to 36 and can't start at 37 so now i'm confused if you think its it.

And in a fortnight you can talk me through it Georgina i'm sure i'll forget everythign i have ever read and seen and panic.


----------



## Georgina

thank you for everything, she is trying to sleep at the mo but keeps moving so dont know what to think now, head banging on wall will be happering soon lol


----------



## Georgina

will def be on when candy is having her puppies


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> will def be on when candy is having her puppies


aww bless ya. where do you live?

DId you click on the you tube link i gave you its a Bichon giving birth


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> can i just say that you just stated that her temp has to go to 36 and can't start at 37 so now i'm confused if you think its it.
> 
> And in a fortnight you can talk me through it Georgina i'm sure i'll forget everythign i have ever read and seen and panic.


Temp is a guide and big drop can be missed ,there are other signs to tell you things are starting.I always know for definate when my girls give me the look.
My last litter I had gone out for about 20 mins and my girl met me at the door with the look and panted once just to make sure I got the message.That was mid afternoon didn`t get to bed until 7 or 8 next morning after puppies were born and cleaned up.I also had to calm down in order to sleep.Happy days.


----------



## Georgina

manchester, tryed to get it on but couldnt, my o/h is going to try it on laptot after he has had a sleep, bless him he was at work at 4 this morning and will not go to bed, so trying to sleep on sofa, mymum is still wanting to send dad round but by the look of things she just wants to sleep, next temp is a 11 and going to take her out in garden for wee, i cant wait to see the puppies it feels like they will never come 9think said that over a 100 times today) lol


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Temp is a guide and big drop can be missed ,there are other signs to tell you things are starting.I always know for definate when my girls give me the look.
> My last litter I had gone out for about 20 mins and my girl met me at the door with the look and panted once just to make sure I got the message.That was mid afternoon didn`t get to bed until 7 or 8 next morning after puppies were born and cleaned up.I also had to calm down in order to sleep.Happy days.


right ok. WIll you be online in a fortnight when my Dally has hers i can panic easier knowing i have people on line! lol


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> thank you for everything, she is trying to sleep at the mo but keeps moving so dont know what to think now, head banging on wall will be happering soon lol


They go into long sleeps.Remember to walk her round garden if you have one it gets things moving.


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> manchester, tryed to get it on but couldnt, my o/h is going to try it on laptot after he has had a sleep, bless him he was at work at 4 this morning and will not go to bed, so trying to sleep on sofa, mymum is still wanting to send dad round but by the look of things she just wants to sleep, next temp is a 11 and going to take her out in garden for wee, i cant wait to see the puppies it feels like they will never come 9think said that over a 100 times today) lol


aww bless ya. You the other end of the country from me. Its nice having people in the same boat and being able to be in contact so easily.

Mine when time comes will gladly go to bed.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> They go into long sleeps.Remember to walk her round garden if you have one it gets things moving.


oh yes moving is good for labour when i had my 4 children it did the same thing! one minute i was only 4 cm i stood up walked from one end of the room to the other and got to 7 got back to the bed and was 10 in a very short space. get the lead out and go for a walk gently though.


----------



## Georgina

should i do temp first or walk first?


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> right ok. WIll you be online in a fortnight when my Dally has hers i can panic easier knowing i have people on line! lol


Yes I will try to be around.Will look out for your posts.xx


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> should i do temp first or walk first?


I temp before and again about 10 mins after if I think first stage is ongoing.


----------



## candysmum

this is so exciting. I have even put kettle on for coffee. Have you got a webcam or anything? i'm going to use mine to record candy's as it has night vision on it.


----------



## trekkiemo

I let my sister see my girls puppies being born in December .It was a difficult start as first pup was breach and I had to help.She kept quiet which helped.
My sister stays in Grimsby and i`m in Glasgow and she always misses the puppies being born.
We used Skype.


----------



## Georgina

no not got webcam, temp still 37.2 before walk she has done a number 1 and 2, really dont think she is having them tonight now as she wants to get on sofa, she is breaving heavy but not panting and is now licking her nipples, god my is going to be hitting the wall very soon


----------



## trekkiemo

I still think you should keep a close eye on her and keep her near her whelping area.What was her temp at 11 last night?


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> no not got webcam, temp still 37.2 before walk she has done a number 1 and 2, really dont think she is having them tonight now as she wants to get on sofa, she is breaving heavy but not panting and is now licking her nipples, god my is going to be hitting the wall very soon


Thing is we'll all go to bed leaving you bed and you'll shout becasue shes started and we wont be here it will be just our luck LOL and yours!


----------



## Georgina

last night was the same so looks like no puppies tonight, god i have finaly gone mad sorry all for building hopes up


----------



## vizzy24

Im sorry I cant be of any practical help but I am wishing you both a speedy,easy birth( if thats possible). Will be checking in to see the progress!!!!!1


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> last night was the same so looks like no puppies tonight, god i have finaly gone mad sorry all for building hopes up


its good to have the adrinalin running as long as you don't over dose on it!

Try and get some rest incase you get a 3am Call of MUM THEIR COMING!


----------



## pommum

Hi Georgina,
What day is she on now? I've lost track lol.
From passed experience of toy breeds I would say it sounds like she is in the early stages now, two of my girls bot h got going properly after a gently walk around the block or garden.

I would be keeping a close eye on her now, and if you have to go to bed take your torch and everything else with you, as she is more likely to strat pushing in the middle of the night hen it's all nice and quiet and relaxed.

Good luck again

Sarah

Trekkiemo is giving you brilliant advice and sounds like you have been there and done it lol I know that feeling now too hehehe.


----------



## trekkiemo

No worries we`ve all been there ,take her temp again and remember to make sure her nipples and rear are clean .I sponge my girls after being out at this stage.
My Bonnie was very quiet in first stage with both her litters only panted when contractions started it was a case of is she or is she not.Quite a lot of nesting in first stage.


----------



## Georgina

she is 60 days today, she is in her whelping bed now and is lay there looking at me as if to say help, i hate waiting and when you cant do anything


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> No worries we`ve all been there ,take her temp again and remember to make sure her nipples and rear are clean .I sponge my girls after being out at this stage.
> My Bonnie was very quiet in first stage with both her litters only panted when contractions started it was a case of is she or is she not.Quite a lot of nesting in first stage.


oh i want to stay up but i need to go to bed kids will have my up at 6 and candy as well wanting FOOD. i can't get used to candy opening my bedroom door and demanding food so early.

I will be back on first thing to check if i get woken in the night i might check then too.

GOod luck


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> she is 60 days today, she is in her whelping bed now and is lay there looking at me as if to say help, i hate waiting and when you cant do anything


stroke her head and say good girl gently to her might help her feel more relaxed


----------



## Georgina

thank you for your help and hope to tell you we have puppies in the morning goodnight


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> she is 60 days today, she is in her whelping bed now and is lay there looking at me as if to say help, i hate waiting and when you cant do anything


Waiting is the worst part.Lots of fun ahead and the worrying doesn`t stop.I`ll be up for a while yet I`m wide awake.

Nite nite candysmum you have it all to come.


----------



## Georgina

thank you, more digging now and sad looks, it just breaks your heart


----------



## Georgina

hi all, no puppies yet just a temp of 38.1 my o/h is up so am going to try and get some sleep ready for work tonight


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Waiting is the worst part.Lots of fun ahead and the worrying doesn`t stop.I`ll be up for a while yet I`m wide awake.
> 
> Nite nite candysmum you have it all to come.


i know i'm still dealing with being woken at 6 am becasue shes hungry.

I have to go to my mums today so i will take my laptop with me so i can keep up to date. and help my son with his WW2 homework.

Get some rest Georgina.

xx


----------



## archiebaby

ahh no puppies yet well one thing is for sure they have to come out eventually will keep looking in today


----------



## Georgina

hi all temp is 37.8 and she has had a little food, still digging and crying a little,will kepp updated if temp goes to 36, looks like no puppies today


----------



## clueless

Georgina said:


> hi all temp is 37.8 and she has had a little food, still digging and crying a little,will kepp updated if temp goes to 36, looks like no puppies today


What day is she on??


----------



## Georgina

she is on day 61 today


----------



## trekkiemo

One thing for sure puppies will come over the next few days.


----------



## candysmum

get some sleep and just keep us updated i'm sure it will start fully when you least expect it.

she could still be in the early stages like huamn labour they can vary in length. 

We'll be here when you need us


----------



## JANICE199

*Aw this is so exciting...knowing my luck they will come tonight when i go out..*


----------



## candysmum

JANICE199 said:


> *Aw this is so exciting...knowing my luck they will come tonight when i go out..*


i go out tonight as well so i will check when i get back at 3am to see whats going on


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> i go out tonight as well so i will check when i get back at 3am to see whats going on


*:thumbsup: lol thats probably the time i will get home...but i might be too ....tipsy lol.. to check...i love it when puppies are being born..The thought of new life! GREAT.*


----------



## Georgina

Hi all temp going down slow, she is still restless and we have had to keep her away from our boy bichon as she keeps going for him is this normal?


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> Hi all temp going down slow, she is still restless and we have had to keep her away from our boy bichon as she keeps going for him is this normal?


*I wish i could answer your question but i don't know..I'm waiting for the news she has gone into labour..sorry to be selfish.*


----------



## archiebaby

i would say she is most definately in the first stages and they can get very edgy, she just probably dosent want your little boy fussing or near her at the moment? i would keep him well away as not to upset her at all


----------



## colliemerles

i keep checking back waiting for babies,lol


----------



## Georgina

No babies yet she is lay in her bed looking in to thin air


----------



## trekkiemo

I think first stage started too.I forgot you had male. Big hint not wanting other dogs near.
Are you going to work ?


----------



## archiebaby

it is always s**s law that they usually start in the early hours and on a sunday when vets are double price but i am sure youre little girl will be fine


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> it is always s**s law that they usually start in the early hours and on a sunday when vets are double price but i am sure youre little girl will be fine


Totally agree ,my only c-section breeding was at 2.30 am.cost double .


----------



## Georgina

going in work it's only two mins from my home and my boss said I could leave if she goes into labour her temp is 37.5 so will this drop to 36 before she doe a go into labour or stay at this temp? feel really bad now I have to work if labour starts before no way am I going in


----------



## archiebaby

i will leave that one to trekkiemo, i only go by my own little girls behaviour which hasnt been wrong yet


----------



## Georgina

my o/ h has told me togo to work he will be with her and if she goes into labour he will phone me and iI will be home in two mins she is asleep at the mo and she has a little bit of food this morning god my head is all over is she or is she not having the babies today I have finaly lost it now LOL


----------



## archiebaby

go to work georgina and let him ring you if anything happens i know how frustrated you feel, if looks could squeeze the puppies out they would be born by now i know there is nothing more you can do except be there for her when the time comes,try to relax a bit and you never know this might just relax her also,they are very clever at picking up on our feelings


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> going in work it's only two mins from my home and my boss said I could leave if she goes into labour her temp is 37.5 so will this drop to 36 before she doe a go into labour or stay at this temp? feel really bad now I have to work if labour starts before no way am I going in


It will definately go down to low 36 ,by that time she should be panting on and off deep sleeps and a bit of nesting thrown in there too.But all dogs are diferent and she may just start pushing after silent first stage.


----------



## candysmum

i'll be here for a while in between dying my hair and having a bath and getting ready to go out tonight and then first thing i do when i come back is switch the laptop on ok i wont switch it off i'll just put it to sleep and wake it up when i get back!

GOing to work might be a great thing you can keep business and relax a little.


----------



## Georgina

thank you all I feel lots better now


----------



## trekkiemo

Don`t worry you are not on your own lots of us here with experiace,sometimes its just reasurance you`ll need,you`ll be surprised how calm and compedent you`ll be when the time comes as you know your girl better than us .


----------



## pommum

None of my girls have ever started pushing when I have been in the room it's always been the OH who has been there for the first pup LOL, I find my girls pick up on my anxiety, and so when I leave the room and they get to relax thats when it all happens, my chihuahua bitch doesn't nest or pant or even act like she is in labour
she just starts pushing, which can be quite scary.

Good luck and try to relax a bit at work it will make you feel better and it will also let your OH feel as though he is part of what is going on.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Georgina

Hi all just update from work, temp is 37.5 more digging will update when I get a text off o/h and thanks for all your help


----------



## archiebaby

early hours of sunday morning i guess do you know how many she is having or have i missed that post?


----------



## trekkiemo

I don`t think shes been scanned.


----------



## Georgina

we don't know we had a few problems with the vet we was seeing so we asked to change our vet and by then he wanted to do a x ray but said it was to late, I would love her to wait till after 12 I will be home then as don't want to miss a thing, am little a child waiting for Xmas to come LOL


----------



## archiebaby

i am sure she will wait for you and remember all that clearing up after christmas for the next 8 weeks!!!


----------



## trekkiemo

And more hehe


----------



## Georgina

I can't wait am home all day apart from Friday and Saturday night but my o/h is home then, I will love having them there give me something to do as tv is not good, yes am sad and live for my family and dogs don't go out really but am happy and will be lots happer when babies are her


----------



## trekkiemo

I love having puppies around too,so much so I am picking up my new cocker up in 4 weeks and my last litter only gone a few weeks.If all goes well I will have another litter around October or november.


----------



## archiebaby

ahh it is so lovely, after all the waiting and worry! well i have to go now, up very early in the morning so will look in again first thing good luck georgina


----------



## Georgina

Thank you , will update when he text back


----------



## trekkiemo

I`ll be around until bedtime. I recon puppies sometime tommorrow.


----------



## Georgina

no puppies yet


----------



## trekkiemo

How is she is has temp fallen yet?


----------



## Georgina

still the same as before, she is still restless and digging


----------



## trekkiemo

Morning, hope all went well overnight, any progress?


----------



## Georgina

morning no puppies yet lots of digging and temp gone up again now am thinking she is def not having them soon


----------



## trekkiemo

Temp can drop suddenly ,she is nesting or showing signs of pain so things are moving nicely.Keep a close eye on her as things can change in a second ,Keep walking her in garden as that does help.Once she starts wanting out to pee a lot that is sign she is feeling puppies are close.She will have them in the garden through choice so keep her on lead and have torch at night.
She will have them soon.


----------



## candysmum

i'm here. i just got up (bad me for going otu but it will be the last time until pups have gone) 

not alot i can do but keep encouraging her to walk outside and give her lots of love. 

xx


----------



## trekkiemo

wot day are you on now candysmum


----------



## Georgina

hi all just a update temp gone from 37.9 to 36.9 she has had a little bit of food and is in her whelping bed she has been digging lots so things might happen soon I hope so, bless my little girl will be a mum soon will let all know when we do her next temp in two hours


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> hi all just a update temp gone from 37.9 to 36.9 she has had a little bit of food and is in her whelping bed she has been digging lots so things might happen soon I hope so, bless my little girl will be a mum soon will let all know when we do her next temp in two hours


Yippppeeee thats the big drop make sure she has enough energy for birth give her what she wants now as she will not eat when the puppies are close to coming.


----------



## trekkiemo

Anytime over next 24hrs ,my bet mid to late afternoon so wherever her whelping area is keep light very low and quiet also don`t stop taking her out for pee as that is important.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> wot day are you on now candysmum


we have 2 weeks tomorrow left! i doing a count down now. kids saw the calendar and saw the lambs and knew that the uppies were due this month. and start screaming at me.

we are on day 48.


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi all just a update temp gone from 37.9 to 36.9 she has had a little bit of food and is in her whelping bed she has been digging lots so things might happen soon I hope so, bless my little girl will be a mum soon will let all know when we do her next temp in two hours


yippeeee puppies Whats your girls name?


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> hi all just a update temp gone from 37.9 to 36.9 she has had a little bit of food and is in her whelping bed she has been digging lots so things might happen soon I hope so, bless my little girl will be a mum soon will let all know when we do her next temp in two hours


*Oh lets hope its not too long to go now...good luck..xxxxx*


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> we have 2 weeks tomorrow left! i doing a count down now. kids saw the calendar and saw the lambs and knew that the uppies were due this month. and start screaming at me.
> 
> we are on day 48.


Keep treating as normal dog yet as fitness is important for giving birth.My girls are active until a few days before birth and I go with it.


----------



## Georgina

her name is heidi and she looks really sad am going to change from my phone to my pc so might be off line for a few mins whish me luck


----------



## Vixie

Georgina said:


> her name is heidi and she looks really sad am going to change from my phone to my pc so might be off line for a few mins whish me luck


good luck hope all goes well,


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Keep treating as normal dog yet as fitness is important for giving birth.My girls are active until a few days before birth and I go with it.


thats what i am doing. shes leading me.


----------



## Georgina

she has been out for wee and just gets back in her bed, she is crying a little


----------



## trekkiemo

Defo stage 1 stay close.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> thats what i am doing. shes leading me.


Good it is the best way.I bet you`re getting impatient.


----------



## Georgina

very, just whish i could do something for her,my mum is walking round and round with her phone in her hand just waiting for me to phone


----------



## rachel_mannix

i've been glued to this post! Just wanna say good luck, sending lots of hugs for you lil girl!
:crazy:


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Good it is the best way.I bet you`re getting impatient.


In a way yes in another way i want her to hold them in for abit longer.

I can't wait but at the same time i'm scared. didn't help witht he dream i had last night either.

But i'll be ok when the time comes now the kids knw its close i can bet they will be worse than I am.

x


----------



## Georgina

thank you to every one who has sent there luck and who have help from all of us its so nice to know that if you have something to ask some can help am so glad i joined this site you have all been lovely

THANK YOU SO MUCH XXX

we might have babies tonight :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hobo99

best of luck Heidi, thinking of you , i will be checking constantly for updates suz


----------



## archiebaby

morning georgina, just read through, any time now then lol sending you all the best


----------



## Georgina

hi all just a update doing wee alot now and temp has gone down to 36.6


----------



## rachel_mannix

oooh! fingers crossed!


----------



## archiebaby

she may want to go outside to poo, they normally strain to get rid of everything before the birth but keep a very close eye on her whilst she is out coz sometimes they try to have a puppy thinking they want a poo ( if that makes sense lol )


----------



## archiebaby

sorry , should really read that they think they want a poo when it is a puppy making them strain lol


----------



## candysmum

Aww how exciting. 

i keep refreshing the page so i know whats going on how sad!


----------



## Georgina

i cant wait now think its going to be along night


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> i cant wait now think its going to be along night


*clapping with excitment* and its not me having the pups.

:biggrin:

Edit: What day are you now? 62 or 63?


----------



## Georgina

day 62 now and i cant wait :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## turkeylad

Good Luck and hope all goes well. Also, hope you can find good loving homes for the litter.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ive been reading this for ages , but not posted.


YAY pups soon !! ^_^ 

goodluck  

give a hug to mum for me  

xxx


----------



## vizzy24

good luck everyone, it is so exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgina

i have had a few people ask, but am not letting them have one till i have been to there home, i have asked about what hours they work and why they want a puppies, told them all about the breed and how much time they do take and the grooming they need and if they can not stay in touch with me then they cant have one, but not said yes to anyone yet waiting till they are born and a few weeks old to get back to people, at the mo all my time is spent with mum and dad to be


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> i have had a few people ask, but am not letting them have one till i have been to there home, i have asked about what hours they work and why they want a puppies, told them all about the breed and how much time they do take and the grooming they need and if they can not stay in touch with me then they cant have one, but not said yes to anyone yet waiting till they are born and a few weeks old to get back to people, at the mo all my time is spent with mum and dad to be


awww. i've been conducting "interviews" now and i have 8 that i am happy with having pups. and a long list of others that i still need to meet. but i think its now a case of waiting to see how many candy has.


----------



## Georgina

hi all temp still 36.6 she is in her bed trying to sleep


----------



## trekkiemo

I went out for a few hours ,hoped puppies would be here ,how is Heidi doing now ?


----------



## trekkiemo

Stage 1 can last so long.I don`t know whats the norm for your breed do you?


----------



## Georgina

she is doing ok, just trying to rest but keeps moving about, going out for wee alot, with her temp going down do we start the 24 hours start from then?


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> she is doing ok, just trying to rest but keeps moving about, going out for wee alot, with her temp going down do we start the 24 hours start from then?


thats what trekkiemo says so i uess we started the count down already!


----------



## trekkiemo

Your 24hr started when you had big drop early afternoon.The temp will stay around her temp now and when you see it drop to 36.1-3 puppies very very soon. First puppy can take quite long to come out all others should be easier.Take temp hourly if she`ll let you .


----------



## candysmum

http://www.bichonfrise.me.uk/breeding.html thought this may help us in the puppies on way with your breed.


----------



## Georgina

yeah we have started it from9.15 this morning that was when her temp was 36.9


----------



## Georgina

so if we start the 24 hour it will be from 11.45 when the temp when down to 36.6


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> so if we start the 24 hour it will be from 11.45 when the temp when down to 36.6


Get coffe out and a thermastat your in for a LONG night
:Yawn:


----------



## trekkiemo

I would say 11.45 .Have you been able to give her energy drinks?36.9 was big drop sorry so from then.


----------



## trekkiemo

Coffee valium and bottle of wine.


----------



## Georgina

lots of coffee and chocs and i will be ok


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> http://www.bichonfrise.me.uk/breeding.html thought this may help us in the puppies on way with your breed.


That link doesn`t tell if they are easy whelpers or not,shame I was just being nosey.My breed are easy and so should yours canysmum.


----------



## trekkiemo

Off out with dogs for an hour hope all goes well,will come back on when I come back.


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> That link doesn`t tell if they are easy whelpers or not,shame I was just being nosey.My breed are easy and so should yours canysmum.


Yeah mine are easy whelpers Thankfully. Just got back with candy she walked out down towards the main road stopped turned around and came back again we were out 15 minutes. but thats what she wanted so thats what i did. ended up stopping outside the ex's house for a good sniff as he pulled up in his car 

she is losing more mucus today too bless her.


----------



## Georgina

bless her how many days is she now?


----------



## rachel_mannix

i'm on nights this week, so shall be up all night looking forward to the puppies. Good luck hun:thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> bless her how many days is she now?


48. 15 days left.
i have a carboard box next to whelping box full of newspaper and blankets and towels the whelping kit is on my wardrobe. and my mum and a few girls from the school playground are collecting newpapers too. :biggrin:


----------



## Georgina

bless her, we have been round and got loads of friends and everything is ready just need puppies now


----------



## archiebaby

usually outside the big supermarkets they have the local free papers, these are best as well as they are new and havent been in anyones home?


----------



## candysmum

hows she looking now georgina?


----------



## Georgina

she has been panting we just took temp but it has gone up to 37.1 she is out having a nother wee and little walk with o/h, dont know what to think know

and lots of digging


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

aww bless her !! 

x


----------



## Georgina

i know i feel so sad looking at her


----------



## trekkiemo

She is in first stage ,my Bonnie at xmas did same looks like its an all nighter for you.Walking her will get things moving.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

aww im glad she is finally in labour

HAVE SOME CAFFINE! lol
xx


----------



## Georgina

thank you she is having little walk round front room, my o/h is getting upset just looking at her, he wisih he could help her (bless him)


----------



## candysmum

Panting is a sure sign now that tonight has to be the night. 

Because i wanna see these pups too!


----------



## Georgina

hi all just a temp update it has gone down to 36.3 but no other signs apart from she cant get comfortable


----------



## archiebaby

definately be early hours i think


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi all just a temp update it has gone down to 36.3 but no other signs apart from she cant get comfortable


i agree by 3am you'll be shouting WE HAVE A PUPPY!


----------



## Georgina

i really hope so,my two little babys are going to be mummy and daddy soon, you would not belive how big the smile is on my face,going to take her out for a little walk in the garden


----------



## Guest

i really hope so,my two little babys are going to be mummy and daddy soon, you would not belive how big the smile is on my face,going to take her out for a little walk in the garden




Hi Georgina,
I have followed this from the start like many people but not posted on it, I can't wait any longer, I really hope your little girl has her pups soon and all is well. 

Pamela


----------



## trekkiemo

Great Georgina told you it would happen taking bets now 1st puppy by 12.30 am
You`re defo in for all nighter I`ll try to stay awake with you if needed.
Praying for safe delivery.xxx


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> Great Georgina told you it would happen taking bets now 1st puppy by 12.30 am
> You`re defo in for all nighter I`ll try to stay awake with you if needed.
> Praying for safe delivery.xxx


Oh so unfair you have an advantage over us!

Don't forget to write everything down too. what time pup was born how long a gap between pups just incase a vet is needed. what you have had to do with the pup. like did you have to rub it to help it breath break the cord etc etc.

AND someone said it would be sunday night who was that???


----------



## Georgina

i hope the first pup will be here for 12 30 but she is sleeping at the mo been out and done number 1 and 2,think its def no sleep tonight but thats fine as long as my babie is ok and her babies i will ok and happy


am going for first pup at 4am


----------



## trekkiemo

mmmm 36.3 your Heidi knows when her 1st baby is coming and is resting through it.Keep a watch on her lower ribs and you`ll see the first push .she won`t move around until then ,just go with her she may think she needs a poo and hey presto a puppy.Still think 12 .30


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> mmmm 36.3 your Heidi knows when her 1st baby is coming and is resting through it.Keep a watch on her lower ribs and you`ll see the first push .she won`t move around until then ,just go with her she may think she needs a poo and hey presto a puppy.Still think 12 .30


thats an hour and a half away i want to stay up but i have school runs to do in the morning  I'm gonna miss baby number 1 

Good luck and i will be checking in at 8am! i expect to see puppies! PLease


----------



## Georgina

am not letting her out of my site, she is so big now and it would be great if she has them before 5 my o/h has to leave for work then he could not have the day off which he is not happy about, i have got my note book and pen ready and all my other stuff, i cant belive the time is nearly here


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> thats an hour and a half away i want to stay up but i have school runs to do in the morning  I'm gonna miss baby number 1
> 
> Good luck and i will be checking in at 8am! i expect to see puppies! PLease


There should be,you have this all to look forward to ,most puppies born in wee hours.Nite Nite.


----------



## Georgina

i will def put some pick on


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> am not letting her out of my site, she is so big now and it would be great if she has them before 5 my o/h has to leave for work then he could not have the day off which he is not happy about, i have got my note book and pen ready and all my other stuff, i cant belive the time is nearly here


Try to keep calm and that will help Heidi ,the first is hardest and may take quite a few pushes so don`t panic ,easy for me to say I had by son with me and kept telling him to call vet with my first lab litter,he kept telling me to wait and that was right thing to do. My son is a very calm person in a crisis just what I needed.


----------



## Georgina

my dad is on stand by he lives two mins away, he has help his friends dog have her pupies, and he will keep me calm he is my rock


----------



## trekkiemo

Great glad you`ve got a Kevin. You will need the coffee and choc to keep you going too.


----------



## PARIS&TROY

Hi how is she doing?
I've been reading the thread over the last week or so, good to hear that she's doing o.k. 
Looking forward to pictures! Best of luck me and my two will be thinking about all of you.


----------



## Georgina

she is ok resting in her bed she has just been out for a wee she was stood at end of our garden and it look like she had the hickups but could that have been the start of the laubor i know it sounds a silly thing to ask but just want to make sure


----------



## trekkiemo

YES it could be as I said she may want to give birth in garden ,keep inside now unless things don`t progress.


----------



## Georgina

will do thanks, she is in her bed now


----------



## Vixie

sounds like things are moving along well now, good luck with the birth, will be thinking of you all tonight


----------



## rachel_mannix

hi, any progress hun?


----------



## Georgina

hi no puppies yet and temp now 37.1 what is she doing she don't want us to see the babbies, and am getting so sleepy now think dad might have to be on school run again


----------



## Vixie

sorry to hear they havent come yet, I bet you are shattered right now, hopefully it wont be to long now and then you can finaly relax for 5 minutes, well until you start to worry about the pups lol


----------



## JANICE199

good morning Georgina, you must be worn out with all this worry..I will keep checking,i can't wait for them to start arriving...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## candysmum

hi hun

I'm here too well shes on day 63 now isn't she so she no excuse!

I'm going to do the school run in a minute but i will be back until 11.30 then back again from about 12.30 until 3 (god school runs) 

Hows she doing this morning?


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> hi hun
> 
> I'm here too well shes on day 63 now isn't she so she no excuse!


Lol,my previous bitch went to day 67  then started in Labour at 4am :


----------



## candysmum

sallyanne said:


> Lol,my previous bitch went to day 67  then started in Labour at 4am :


i think i'll cry if candy does that!


----------



## Guest

She kept the O/H up all night long for 4 nights running,she was digging,panting,restless the works,then went to sleep at 4/5 am 

On the fifth night he got me up to spend time with her because she was doing his head in lol,she went into Labour 10 mins later :smilewinkgrin:

We had 8 gorgeous pups in four hours,she had them like shelling peas,although she did get tired and I had to help her out with the last 3,breaking the sac's etc.


----------



## candysmum

sallyanne said:


> She kept the O/H up all night long for 4 nights running,she was digging,panting,restless the works,then went to sleep at 4/5 am
> 
> On the fifth night he got me up to spend time with her because she was doing his head in lol,she went into Labour 10 mins later :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> We had 8 gorgeous pups in four hours,she had them like shelling peas,although she did get tired and I had to help her out with the last 3,breaking the sac's etc.


see i had a dream that candy had 12! my dreams come true 70% of the time when i remember the dream. so that scares me. in it she had 7 girls and 5 boys. the last 3 i had to help her with the sac breaking etc.


----------



## Georgina

hi all yeah am so sleepy at the mo heidi is ok she keeps trying to have a sleep but then she a little walk to find another comfortable place, hope she don't go to day 67 think I will be done in by then, her temp is 36.6


----------



## archiebaby

morning georgina, well she is certainly keeping you waiting will keep looking in


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi all yeah am so sleepy at the mo heidi is ok she keeps trying to have a sleep but then she a little walk to find another comfortable place, hope she don't go to day 67 think I will be done in by then, her temp is 36.6


i dont think you will get to day 67. I have read first litters can take up to 36 hours for the first stage of labour (the dilation of the cervix)

So heres hoping! xx


----------



## Georgina

I hope she has them soon my head is killing me but I can't sleep , I know as soon as I do sleep she will have them, she is asleep at the mo but making a lot of grunting sounds


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> I hope she has them soon my head is killing me but I can't sleep , I know as soon as I do sleep she will have them, she is asleep at the mo but making a lot of grunting sounds


*Can't you take her for a drive around the block lol? and tell her we NEED her to have them today..The suspence is killing me...xxxxx*


----------



## candysmum

i agree a drive round the block may be what she needs (someone else mentioned that too)

Get your dad round and go for a short drive. and just close ya eyes and take a little rest you will be no good to her if you are over tired. 

xx


----------



## archiebaby

any news???


----------



## Georgina

no puppies yet, just lay in bed looking at me


----------



## trekkiemo

Did you get her a ride in car? It is another tool to help things along.Hows her temp?


----------



## Georgina

Temp is 36.6 tryed to get her in the car but she didn't like it so we didn't take her didn't want to stress her out


----------



## archiebaby

no, i wouldnt stress her, just leave her where she is comftable and things will happen when they are ready, frustrating i know, but thats life


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> no, i wouldnt stress her, just leave her where she is comftable and things will happen when they are ready, frustrating i know, but thats life


Agree she is maybe closer than you think just have to be patient ,you need your rest too.


----------



## candysmum

have you got any like soothing music you could put on low? might help you both relax


----------



## Georgina

Think if I go to sleep I will never wake up, just phoned the vets said not to worry about her but if no puppies by this time tomorrow take her down she is just in first stage could be a long night again


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> Think if I go to sleep I will never wake up, just phoned the vets said not to worry about her but if no puppies by this time tomorrow take her down she is just in first stage could be a long night again


*God she sounds worse than when i had my 1st child,i went into labour on the thursday and he was born on the saturday.lol....I think we are all getting excited..Thanks for keeping us all updated.xxx*


----------



## candysmum

JANICE199 said:


> *God she sounds worse than when i had my 1st child,i went into labour on the thursday and he was born on the saturday.lol....I think we are all getting excited..Thanks for keeping us all updated.xxx*


i was semi like that with my first child.

Waters broke 3am on the friday i had him at 6pm on the sunday

my 3 other labours where very different 5 and a half hours for the middle two and a shocking 45 minutes with the last one! i was worned not to have any more of i would be delivering them myself!


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> i was semi like that with my first child.
> 
> Waters broke 3am on the friday i had him at 6pm on the sunday
> 
> my 3 other labours where very different 5 and a half hours for the middle two and a shocking 45 minutes with the last one! i was worned not to have any more of i would be delivering them myself!


*lol.....waiting for these puppies i know how dads feel now, isn't it exciting?*


----------



## candysmum

JANICE199 said:


> *lol.....waiting for these puppies i know how dads feel now, isn't it exciting?*


yes very exciting. 
keeps my mind off Candy for a while. i have to keep refreshing the page and every new post i go is it a puppy.

My housework has NOT been done lol


----------



## Georgina

Temp gone up to 37.3 my head and wall are now best friends puppies not moving as much now


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> Temp gone up to 37.3 my head and wall are now best friends puppies not moving as much now


she wont be far off hun not from what your telling us. 
xx


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> Temp gone up to 37.3 my head and wall are now best friends puppies not moving as much now


*lol Georgina if she carries on like this i think i'll get friendly with my wall.*


----------



## Georgina

it feels like they will never be her, and when they do come I think everyone will here me shout that they are here I will be so happy


----------



## candysmum

well if i here you down here from manchester then i will be gob smacked!

i'm only a 30 minute drive from the coast! (southampton)


----------



## canuckjill

Good luck hope all goes well. I'm very excited for you, been reading this for the last few days. I'll be on here lots today so hope to hear something soon Luv Jill


----------



## Georgina

hope she has them tonight just got to school got to take my daughter to have a filling at four my o/h is having kittens at home LOL


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hope she has them tonight just got to school got to take my daughter to have a filling at four my o/h is having kittens at home LOL


well at least something will be born LOL :thumbup:


----------



## candysmum

hows everything going now has OH had kittens yet would love to see that too! hehe


----------



## Georgina

o/h is glad we are home, heidi is lay on floor and keeps moving her back legs to get comfortable, her temp is 36.9 and she is breving heavy but no panting, dad thinks she will have them tonight or early tomorrow morning


----------



## candysmum

kicking back legs thats what a horse does when its trying to get the foal into the birthing possition do dogs do the same?


----------



## Georgina

not sure,if any one knows the answer to that would love to know


----------



## archiebaby

my little pug kicked her back legs when she was very near, i still think it was the pains and her way of coping with them as the puppies would already be in place now in the horns waiting to be born


----------



## Georgina

thank you for getting back to that, we hope to have puppies soon


----------



## poochimama

still no puppies?? im waiting for my bitch too lol shes due today and def no signs of impending birth .. hopefully we will have puppies by tomoz eh ! lol


----------



## Georgina

No puppies yet but lots of digging so might not be long now, and temp is 36.5


----------



## rachel_mannix

fingers crossed hun. I'm on nights again tonight so will be eagerly watching for a safe arrival of puppies!


----------



## poochimama

sounds good will keep watch on here tonight


----------



## JANICE199

*Still waiting and fingers crossed.xxxxx*


----------



## candysmum

arrrrgggghhhhhhhh

I see a new post and i hope its puppies but it never is :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

Heidi PLEASE we are all dying to meant your pups.


----------



## Guest

Georgina do you want a stick of dynamite LOL


----------



## Georgina

hi all just a update temp gone up to 36.8 and where heidi has been sat in her bed the paper is a bit wet not loads just a little and she is crying, when her waters break will it be a lot, keep everything crossed


----------



## trekkiemo

She is only a little dog so not as much as mine ,but it could be from licking of from teats.


----------



## archiebaby

hi georgina, she could just lose a little at a time, just keep a close eye on her stomach and see if you can see any little pushes at all because she can go to the pushing stage on the turn of a sixpence i personally think she will start pushing very soon


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> hi georgina, she could just lose a little at a time, just keep a close eye on her stomach and see if you can see any little pushes at all because she can go to the pushing stage on the turn of a sixpence *i personally think she will start pushing very soon*


I hope so i'm getting impaitent i want puppies and they aren't even mine LOL


----------



## vizzy24

OMG it is so exciting Go for it Heidi!!!!!!!!! Good luck Georgina


----------



## archiebaby

candysmum said:


> I hope so i'm getting impaitent i want puppies and they aren't even mine LOL


lol, well i dont know what you are going to be like in a few weeks  calm down girl and save it all for your ones


----------



## archiebaby

any news georgina, seeing as you havent been on for 1/2 hour, just wondering


----------



## vizzy24

I keep refreshing the page to see if there is any news lol


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> I keep refreshing the page to see if there is any news lol


me too i have 2 windows open one for this thread and another one to BROWSE the rest of the forum.

Me in a couple of weeks i will be BAD. i just got excited as i have a couple kicking me a second ago. Candy s so big and snores ALL the time now. just laying my hand on her tummy i could feel 2 lumps adn that was without Pressure!


----------



## Georgina

still no puppies lots of moving from one spot to another and crying, will up date as soon as we do temp at ten if no puppies before whish me luck


----------



## canuckjill

I think we're all impatiently waiting for Heidi. So exciting....Jill


----------



## archiebaby

and of course we all wish you luck, your little heidi has us on the edge of our seats!!!!!!!!


----------



## ad_1980

Ok i just decided to look at this thread and i am already feeling like i'm on the edge of my seat and i'm not the one expecting puppies! LOL

Good luck Georgina, let us know how it goes!

I know nothing about bitches going into labour so i can't really advise you on anything - but these guys on here are really great from the sound of it, listen to them


----------



## Ejay

I've been lurking on the thread for a while... i am also feeling the impatience now...

good luck, i hope they arrive this evening!


----------



## Vixie

aww good luck I'm waiting with baited breath here  sounds like all is going well even if its slowly lol  hope the pups are delivered safe and sound soon


----------



## candysmum

its gone 10pm she said we would get update unless there was puppies. we haven't had the update yet is there puppies?????

or have i missed the update??


----------



## Vixie

candysmum said:


> its gone 10pm she said we would get update unless there was puppies. we haven't had the update yet is there puppies?????
> 
> or have i missed the update??


no you havent missed an update, perhaps something is happening  or she is getting a little rest while she can??????????


----------



## candysmum

well i am hoping we are getting puppies!

I am off to bed as i have early day tomorrow with kids etc and candy is getting my up at 6am for breakfast at the moment. and i can't ignore her as she puts her front paws on my bed then licks me until i fed her nad if i roll over she climbs on the bed.  

Night Night and i hope wheni pop on at 8am we have little white babies


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

argh no updates??



good luck!!!!!

xx


----------



## trekkiemo

I imagine Georgina is busy with Heidi, lets hope its also the puppies.
Good luck for safe delivery Georgina and Heidi .xxx.


----------



## rachel_mannix

Good luck to you both! So glad I'm on nights as I can keep an eye on this post! Otherwise I don't think id be able to sleep!


----------



## rachel_mannix

good luck! So glad I'm on nights so I can keep an eye out for puppies!


----------



## Georgina

hi all still no puppies but don't think they will be long lots of digging and she is very restless and am so done in now thank god for coffee will update later


----------



## trekkiemo

Once they start coming you`ll be wide awake. Good luck .xx


----------



## rachel_mannix

Any news Hun?


----------



## Georgina

no puppies yet things still the same breaving got bit beaver and crying more so think it will not be long


----------



## rachel_mannix

ah bless bet you're both exhausted. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## canuckjill

I"m Up For A Bit So Hope Theres News Soon. Come On Heidi..jill


----------



## Georgina

we have panting lots of digging and crying bless her I feel so sad for her


----------



## rachel_mannix

ah bless her.  she'll prob have them just as I go to bed this morning and I won't be able to sleep with all the excitment!
I was thinking earlier, how are you gonna tell all the White bundles of fluff apart when they're here?!


----------



## Georgina

we have got lots of diffrent colors of ribbon for them


----------



## canuckjill

ohhh poor Heidi and you its been a long night already....Jill


----------



## Georgina

just a update still no puppies but wanting to do wee but nothing come, will update when have puppies


----------



## Emma+Lacey

wishing you lots of luck, have been keeping up with this thread and im excited for you. It was the last thing i looked at last and went on to dream that 3 puppies were born


----------



## vizzy24

You poor things, I thought it would be over and you would be getting some rest by now. I hope all is going ok and you will have your pups sooner rather than later


----------



## candysmum

Hi hope all if going well.

I'm back for today now. 

I have those paper collar things as mine will be all white bundles of fluff too!
I hope your doing well and pups have started to arrive safely
x


----------



## Georgina

no puppies yet, lots of digging crying and trying to push but water not broke yet


----------



## trekkiemo

I`m here too waiting patiently,after reading Heidi wanting to pee and can`t that is a puppyclose to being born,so fingers crossed this is it.Yuo have had a long night Georgina it will be woth it when the puppies come. xxx


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> no puppies yet, lots of digging crying and trying to push but water not broke yet


water might break with the pups i think!

go heidi PUSH girl!


----------



## JANICE199

*Good morning Georgina, fingers crossed today will be the day..xxxxxx*


----------



## trekkiemo

Great don`t worry about water it`ll come with puppy they are not like us,sooo glad she is now pushing. xxx


----------



## candysmum

oh i am excited 

i have to go do school run now hoping to come back to a puppy. 

good luck

xxx


----------



## rachel_mannix

I'm off to bed now after my night, really hope to wake up to puppies! Although I'll have missed everything  good luck, big hugs!


----------



## candysmum

i'm back from school any news yet?


----------



## trekkiemo

First puppy can take a while and Georgina will be busy,I am sitting here and keep pressing refresh ,hope all is well with Heidi and Georgina ,hugs and x`s


----------



## candysmum

i keep pushing refresh too


----------



## vizzy24

me too lol!!!!!!


----------



## Georgina

hi all puppie one born but no plasenta will puppie can anyone give advice


----------



## vizzy24

ooh congrats well done heidi Sorry not sure on the placenta


----------



## trekkiemo

I`ll do the same when its your Candy`s turn ,Once it starts I know my girls have my full attention ,its hard to think of anything else,you`ll be the same i`m sure candysmum.


----------



## archiebaby

well done!!! the placenta could just come out before next puppy, do you think she may have eaten it quickly whilst cleaning pup? they sometimes do it before you even notice?


----------



## vizzy24

Just googled it quickly and it said placenta should be delvered shortly after each puppy,


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> hi all puppie one born but no plasenta will puppie can anyone give advice


Don`t panic as long as puppy is ok alls well congrats luv and hugs for heidi and you.


----------



## Georgina

there was lots of blood on both off them puppie is ok and mum is cleaning no pushing yet for next puppie


----------



## trekkiemo

Aw Heidi`s a mummy at long last,Once puppy suckles it helps next puppy come.


----------



## candysmum

COngrats on puppy one. it could come with the next pup or it could come once she has finished delivering all pups i believe. 

trekkiemo Thanks i will be glad of the support when its our turn. She didn't want walks again today  shes is sleeping and its also raining and she hates the rain.


----------



## trekkiemo

candysmum said:


> COngrats on puppy one. it could come with the next pup or it could come once she has finished delivering all pups i believe.
> 
> trekkiemo Thanks i will be glad of the support when its our turn. She didn't want walks again today  shes is sleeping and its also raining and she hates the rain.


I`ll be here,Haha my oldest lab hates rain to but swims at every opertunity nuts


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> I`ll be here,Haha my oldest lab hates rain to but swims at every opertunity nuts


oh she wont swim either. i think she picked it up off misty as misty hates any water apart from her drinking water. i hate to think what they did to misty to make her fear water so much 

My cardboard box spilt yesterday as the blankets, towels and newpapers grow. so i am very much set on that score. All the book reading i have done will be nothing compared to her having them and having someone close by that has been through it all. i have helped my friends Cats give birth so hoping its not much different!


----------



## trekkiemo

It is different I`m afraid cats tend to get on with it,i`ve had kittens in the past tone thing the same is they need quiet safe place to give birth.I tend to have curtains closed and very low light .I prefer to be only one in room and my son only opens door a bit when bags of wet papers need taken out.But thats me after many litters.


Poor Misty ,did you rescue her?


----------



## candysmum

trekkiemo said:


> It is different I`m afraid cats tend to get on with it,i`ve had kittens in the past tone thing the same is they need quiet safe place to give birth.I tend to have curtains closed and very low light .I prefer to be only one in room and my son only opens door a bit when bags of wet papers need taken out.But thats me after many litters.


oh well thats pants then! lol

GUess i will have to go on what i have seen as a child, books nad you guys.

georgina do you know what sex pup is (when you have time of course x)


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> hi all puppie one born but no plasenta will puppie can anyone give advice


*Yippieeeee Congratulations on number 1 puppy, boy or girl?*


----------



## Georgina

hi all we have 3 now mum is cleaning them and 1st one boy mum still cleaning 2 and 3 will update soon


----------



## JANICE199

*3 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: well done....xxxxxxxx*


----------



## trekkiemo

Great 3 puppies yipeeee


----------



## JANICE199

trekkiemo said:


> Great 3 puppies yipeeee


*Doesn't it make you feel great! I'm well excited...*


----------



## Ejay

congratulations! how exciting!!


----------



## candysmum

Yippeeeee 3 beautiful babies

Is there anymore to come?

well done heidi your such a clever girl x


----------



## Georgina

still some more they are soooooooo lovely :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199

*I'm SO jealous...How many do you think she will have georgina?xxx*


----------



## vizzy24

ooooh how exciting just got back from the shopping we shoould have had a guess on final numbers. I Reckon 5


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> ooooh how exciting just got back from the shopping we shoould have had a guess on final numbers. I Reckon 5


ohh i think 4


----------



## noushka05

congratulations! looking forward to seeing ome pics


----------



## trekkiemo

I think 5.


----------



## JANICE199

vizzy24 said:


> ooooh how exciting just got back from the shopping we shoould have had a guess on final numbers. I Reckon 5


*I think i'll go with 5 as well.*


----------



## archiebaby

congratulations georgina and of course heidi, i will go with 6


----------



## JANICE199

*last update from georgina was 10.46....there must be more..*


----------



## Guest

I'm assuming she's a larger bichon so I'm going for 6
DT


----------



## Georgina

number 4 is here think there will be one more or maybe two mum is doing really well looking after them will update later


----------



## vizzy24

Well done you 2. I have to go to work now so I will miss the others that follow. I do have a bet on 5 though so I would be grateful if you could stop when you get to 5 lol!!!!


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> number 4 is here think there will be one more or maybe two mum is doing really well looking after them will update later


*So glad all is going well 4 *


----------



## archiebaby

thats great news! they really do surprise you when the maternal instincts kick in dont they?


----------



## Georgina

number five is here mum is cleaning now


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> number five is here mum is cleaning now


awww heidi well done xx


----------



## archiebaby

fantastic, do you know what sex they are yet georgina? have you a heat pad or heat lamp with the pups?


----------



## trekkiemo

Hasn`t Heidi done well,love to see some pics when you have time.xxx


----------



## Georgina

still more dad can feel moving inside, up to now we have 3 boys and 2 girls, we have got everything ready the first five are in basket with heat mum is moving lots every time she has another am so proud of her she has done so well


----------



## archiebaby

ahh you are all doing brilliantly georgina, bet you cant believe they are actually here???? one more little girl, nice and even


----------



## Guest

Well done Heidi and well done Georgina you sound so in control now and nothing like the panic you have been in since this thread began. I am so pleased for you. maybe we will all get some sleep tonight. Phew!


----------



## Georgina

we have just put them in with mum and she is letting them feed think number 6 will be here soon


----------



## trekkiemo

You are doing really well Georgina glad your dad is there to help say hi from me.


----------



## archiebaby

excellent, it is very important to get all the puppies suckling asap as they really do need that first milk from mum and also helps mum with the whelp of any more puppies,although she is doing great and i must agree you sound so much calmer now,well done


----------



## candysmum

how relaxed you seem now too. Well done to your dad as well. 

xx


----------



## candysmum

archiebaby said:


> fantastic, do you know what sex they are yet georgina? have you a heat pad or heat lamp with the pups?


I haven't got a heat pad i have 6 hot water bottles i was gonna use these but if i dont whats the best heat pad to get?


----------



## trekkiemo

archiebaby said:


> excellent, it is very important to get all the puppies suckling asap as they really do need that first milk from mum and also helps mum with the whelp of any more puppies,although she is doing great and i must agree you sound so much calmer now,well done


Yes,I don`t take puppies away from mum when she is giving birth I just make sure they are laying on a piece of vet bed and feeding.My girls would not be happy if I removed them.


----------



## archiebaby

trekkiemo said:


> Yes,I don`t take puppies away from mum when she is giving birth I just make sure they are laying on a piece of vet bed and feeding.My girls would not be happy if I removed them.


i agree, leave them with mum, you will find she nudges them out the way for the next birth and it also allows them to snuggle and feed inbetween


----------



## candysmum

just brought a 40cm by 32cm heat pad


----------



## Georgina

no number six yet not sure if there is in mum is still digging does that mean another puppie or would she still dig when she has had them all?


----------



## Georgina

we have number 6 mum is cleaning


----------



## candysmum

congratulations on 6 beautiful babies
xxx


----------



## pommum

Hurray!! Finally some bichon babies, congratulations Heidi and Georgina, sounds like your gonna have your hands full now, makes ure to keep and eye on their weight and weigh them every day so you can tell then if they are all feeding well.

take care

Sarah


----------



## JANICE199

candysmum said:


> congratulations on 6 beautiful babies
> xxx


*WOW 6....do you think that is the last? well done you and heidi..xxxxxxxx*


----------



## Georgina

think there might be a number 7 coming


----------



## kareng

Awww! We need pics asap!!! 

Congrats xx


----------



## Ejay

Georgina said:


> think there might be a number 7 coming


OMG yor going to have your hands full.. think of all the puppy cuddles!!! congratualtions Georgina & Heidi!!!:thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill

so happy to hear everything is going well. 7 thats a good size litter for a bichon WOW....Jill


----------



## JANICE199

*Any more yet? I can see we will have to have a celebration tonight...*


----------



## candysmum

if there is 7 no one wins the poll HAHA


----------



## Georgina

we have number 7 she found it hard but all are ok we nearly had to go to the vets dont know if boy or girl yet mum still cleaning am so proud of her and my dad will update with some pics when all is clean and tidy and restting

another girl

4 girls
3 boys

thank you to you all my the bottom of our hearts x x x x x


----------



## candysmum

7 healthy babies

AND NOW YOU have the experience i expect you on call in 13 days 

I'm so happy for you and heidi. well done to you all.


----------



## marion..d

well done....... bet they so cute. cant wait for pics.....


----------



## kellybaker

Congratulations honey, 7 adorable babies well done Heidi and well done to you too.
You must get pics on when you get the time


----------



## trekkiemo

OH my. thats a lot for a little bichon,congrats to all xxx


----------



## JANICE199

*7 puppies! well done, i can't wait to see the pictures..Congratulations.xxxxx*


----------



## hobo99

Wow, 7 puppies what a clever girl she is,:yesnod: congrats to you Heidi and to you georgina , what an exciting time you have had the last few hours, i expect you are both really tired, how lucky to have your dad there with you. really looking forward to seeing Heidi with her pups. suz


----------



## Shazach

*Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pictures.*


----------



## Terry-Anne123

Congratulations to you both! 

7 Puppies! What an achievment!

We have a young chihuahua, and we are unsure if she is pregnant or not. She is showing some early signs of pregnancy, but sometimes we go through so many periods convincing ourselves she isn't that now we just don't know. 

I've been glued to your story for a long time, and I'm so glad everything went well. Now we just need to find out if we're expecting (which could take a couple agonizing weeks).

Again, congratulations!
Terry


----------



## poochimama

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7 ?????????????????????? congrats to u all


----------



## vizzy24

7 thats great news. What a big litter for a little dog. Well done everyone


----------



## Georgina

hi all will mum stillpant after having pupies or is that a sign that there is more? we cant feel anymore


----------



## archiebaby

hi georgina, great news 7 healthy little babies! it is normal for mum to pant after the birth but they have been known to spring little suprises, so keep a look out for number 8 well done to you all


----------



## rachel_mannix

congratulations! I knew I'd miss them all ha ha. Will look forward to seeing them soon x


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> hi all will mum stillpant after having pupies or is that a sign that there is more? we cant feel anymore


Yes they can pant on and off for a few days after,has she settled with puppies already born and have you offered food and water?If she refuses another puppy may still be there.


----------



## reddogsX3

Georgina said:


> hi all will mum stillpant after having pupies or is that a sign that there is more? we cant feel anymore


wow after 7 babies i think i would be panting lol.

congrats to you all

wendy


----------



## canuckjill

congrats what a job well done. All the best to all of you....Jill


----------



## deedeedee

Congratulations 7!! 

D xx


----------



## Georgina

mum is fine drinking some puppie mlk and feeding her babbies but still panting


----------



## JANICE199

*Georgina do you think theres MORE? she's done so well bless her. xxx*


----------



## Georgina

no think she is just done in she is more awake now and drinking loads when having puppies she would not drink


----------



## Georgina

heidis liitle babbies


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Heidi and Georgina what lovely puppies. Well done.


----------



## rachel_mannix

so cute and tiny! Congratulations!


----------



## vizzy24

They look so cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candysmum

awww i want one!


----------



## Ejay

awwwww they are just so cute!! congratulations!!


----------



## Shazach

Thanks for sharing the pics, so cute - and a little one in the middle...


----------



## archiebaby

beautiful pictures and once again well done all


----------



## JANICE199

Georgina said:


> heidis liitle babbies


*Georgina well done and congratulations to you and Heidi...xxxxxbeautiful pics..*


----------



## Georgina

hi all thank you so much all doing well and am done in but am so happy and proud of heidi and her little babbies, and would just like to say a big thank you to all who have help and been there for just for a chat and whishing us well, will keep updateing on how we go one bringing the little joys up, thanks again x x x :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile::001_smile::001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## poochimama

u have one clever little girlie and 7 beautiful babies


----------



## Fleur

WOW 7 puppies - what an achievment for such a little girl.
Congratulations and well done Heidi.
Thanks for posting the pics - they are beautiful.
(I didn't post before as I know nothing about breeding, but I've been following this thread)


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> awww i want one!


I think you will have enough on your plate in a couple of weeks lol


----------



## dipdog

sooooo cute your so lucky x


----------



## ad_1980

7 puppies!!! Well done! oh you'll have your hands full wont you? I saw the pictures beautiful!!!!

How is mum doing? 

I have now just figured out what welpi is.....going a bit off topic there lol!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

well done to all of you !! 

stunning mum stunning puppies and exhausted owner!! 

lol 

7 is LOADS!!! lol i think i would still be panting! lol 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> I think you will have enough on your plate in a couple of weeks lol


HAHA yes 12 days left! pretty scary!

Where in hampshire are you?


----------



## trekkiemo

Just seen pics of your beautiful puppies they are really cute,how is their weight are they a good size for your breed?


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> HAHA yes 12 days left! pretty scary!
> 
> Where in hampshire are you?


omg 12 days not long now!!!!! I live near waterlooville just outside of portsmouth


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> omg 12 days not long now!!!!! I live near waterlooville just outside of portsmouth


oh thats about 55 minutes from me we were going to move to waterlooville But hubby decided he didn't want too the 4 bed house we looked at was Beautiful he changed his mine last minute ARRGGGG.

Yes 12 days she is starting to swell on her back end more and losing mucus which is not nice as 95% of the time she is walking around with it danggling. she wouldn't look pregnant if it wasn't for the belly so glad she hasn't put on weight which i'm glad means i'm feeding her right that was my main concern.


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> oh thats about 55 minutes from me we were going to move to waterlooville But hubby decided he didn't want too the 4 bed house we looked at was Beautiful he changed his mine last minute ARRGGGG.
> 
> Yes 12 days she is starting to swell on her back end more and losing mucus which is not nice as 95% of the time she is walking around with it danggling. she wouldn't look pregnant if it wasn't for the belly so glad she hasn't put on weight which i'm glad means i'm feeding her right that was my main concern.


Have you been feeding her puppy food? I have heard a lot of people do that, is that normal? I have ordered my book of the bitch so I can read up on all these things


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> Have you been feeding her puppy food? I have heard a lot of people do that, is that normal? I have ordered my book of the bitch so I can read up on all these things


yes she is on puppy food thats what the vet recommened so thats what i did.

the vet told me to wait until she had 2 weeks left but i started weaning her onto it when she had 4 weeks left byt the time she had 2 weeks left she was on it fully with adult wet. she had her dinner the other night and started gagging so i knew yesterday it was time to spilt her 3 meals to 4 and she was fine yesterday.


----------



## piggybaker

OMG they are so sweet, what pink noses:thumbup:

Well done mum and well done owner


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> yes she is on puppy food thats what the vet recommened so thats what i did.
> 
> the vet told me to wait until she had 2 weeks left but i started weaning her onto it when she had 4 weeks left byt the time she had 2 weeks left she was on it fully with adult wet. she had her dinner the other night and started gagging so i knew yesterday it was time to spilt her 3 meals to 4 and she was fine yesterday.


What is the reason behind it?


----------



## candysmum

vizzy24 said:


> What is the reason behind it?


what going onto puppy food. it has higher calorie levels etc which a pregnant needs more off so rather than loads of extra food of adult food i was adviced to put her on puppy food and increase it slightly more than normal while pregnant and even more once shes nursing.


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> what going onto puppy food. it has higher calorie levels etc which a pregnant needs more off so rather than loads of extra food of adult food i was adviced to put her on puppy food and increase it slightly more than normal while pregnant and even more once shes nursing.


Oh right I assumed it was something like that.


----------



## Georgina

hi all mum and babbies had a great first night my o/h stayed up on sofa and i finaly got some sleep,.

puppies times and weights

1 boy came at 8.58 246g
2 girl came at 9.37 190g (breach)
3 girl came at 10.04 187g
4 boy came at 11.36 189g
5 boy came at 12.15 233g
6 girl came at 1.45 244g
7 girl came at 3.43 243g


mum is beening such a good mum and we are all proud of her, my o/h best mate and his family are having a boy, and my mum and dad are coming round for tea tonight think they are going to have a boy as well, am so greatful to my dad as heidi was having a hard time with 6 and 7 i was very up set at this time and my dad help heidi so much to have them he is the best dad in the world, to all who are waiting on there new babbies to come you could not ask for a nicer group of people on the site and myself, heidi and all our family are so great full that you have took time to help me when asking lots thank youx x x x 

and will def put some pics on of babbies as they grow...

and to candysmum all the best hun i will so be here for you xx


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi all mum and babbies had a great first night my o/h stayed up on sofa and i finaly got some sleep,.
> 
> puppies times and weights
> 
> 1 boy came at 8.58 246g
> 2 girl came at 9.37 190g (breach)
> 3 girl came at 10.04 187g
> 4 boy came at 11.36 189g
> 5 boy came at 12.15 233g
> 6 girl came at 1.45 244g
> 7 girl came at 3.43 243g
> 
> mum is beening such a good mum and we are all proud of her, my o/h best mate and his family are having a boy, and my mum and dad are coming round for tea tonight think they are going to have a boy as well, am so greatful to my dad as heidi was having a hard time with 6 and 7 i was very up set at this time and my dad help heidi so much to have them he is the best dad in the world, to all who are waiting on there new babbies to come you could not ask for a nicer group of people on the site and myself, heidi and all our family are so great full that you have took time to help me when asking lots thank youx x x x
> 
> and will def put some pics on of babbies as they grow...
> 
> and to candysmum all the best hun i will so be here for you xx


Oh that last bit wanted to make me cry! I feelign all emotional today (hormones) Your welcome and i'm glad i could help where i could even if it wasn't a lot.

But i agree that this forum is the best i have ever been on everyone is great.  and your all welcome to call me TRISH its faster to type too lol


----------



## Georgina

hi trish, bet you cant wait now, am just getting all clean bedding out and going to let mum have five mins from her babbies.

do you know how many candy is having?


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> hi trish, bet you cant wait now, am just getting all clean bedding out and going to let mum have five mins from her babbies.
> 
> do you know how many candy is having?


A lot. we saw 6 on the scan but there is more than 6 in there. Dalmatians have large litters normally and her size suggests just that.

SHe is from a litter of 10 her mum a litter of 13 and her nan a littler of 13 (yes we got that much out of her breeder) sire was a litter of 9


----------



## Georgina

thats alot, my heidi came from a litter of 8 and my harry came from a litter of 7, but we didnt think for one min that heidi would have 7 i said 5 but they are so sweet and am not wanting to leave heidi and them just keep looking and smiling


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> thats alot, my heidi came from a litter of 8 and my harry came from a litter of 7, but we didnt think for one min that heidi would have 7 i said 5 but they are so sweet and am not wanting to leave heidi and them just keep looking and smiling


awww bless. they are so cute though. well the female decides on how many by the amount of eggs she releases and the dog decides the sexs so i think they got it right


----------



## trekkiemo

Georgina said:


> thats alot, my heidi came from a litter of 8 and my harry came from a litter of 7, but we didnt think for one min that heidi would have 7 i said 5 but they are so sweet and am not wanting to leave heidi and them just keep looking and smiling


Enjoy your lovely puppies.The madness starts in a few weeks so get plenty of rest while you can,hehe


----------



## Georgina

thank you for your help over the last few weeks we are so greatfull


----------



## trekkiemo

I have enjoyed helping,my last litter have been gone for a few weeks and are all settled in new homes.I have my new cocker coming home in a few weeks.I am really excited about her coming(no name yet can`t decide)so I am also in same situation as the people who are getting your puppies.Its hell waiting ,I go to see her weekly 158miles round trip.I am not seeing her this week as Crufts this weekend and breeder has dogs entered and want to give her space to prepare.I now know how all my owners feel as I always breed with a waiting list.


----------



## JANICE199

*Hi georgina, so glad that mum and puppies are doing so well..The last few days have been really exciting for us on here..So pleased you shared your experience with us...xxxxxxx*


----------



## Georgina

Hi all just a little update mum is doing so well all puppies have put some weight on and my mum and dad have just gone and they are having a little boy which am so pleased with as I will get to she him everyday yeah x x and my o/h best mate is on the phone all time asking how they are doing, but he sees them everyday as he picks o/h up for work (men)


----------



## Ejay

glad to hear mum and pups are doing well! have your mum and dad already named their little boy?


----------



## Georgina

no not yet they are looking for a name that starts with h as i have harry and heidi they want to keep the h going, they are like two kids fighting over what name to have for there puppy lol


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear all is well and that your Mum and Dad are having one of the boys. Names beginning with H, 
Harley
Harvey
Henry


----------



## Georgina

hi all
just up date on mum and babbies, all are well mum is ding great and she is being a great mum to her babbies they are all putting weight on and can not belive how big they have got in just a few days x x 

they are so sweet (i want to keep them all)


----------



## JANICE199

*Any more pics georgina? So pleased to hear mum and babies are doing well.xxxx*


----------



## Georgina

hi all 
some more pics of heidis babbies


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh Georgina! They look so beautiful, you have every reason to be proud.*


----------



## candysmum

aww they is so cute!

xx


----------



## vizzy24

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## archiebaby

ahh how sweet and all labelled as well!


----------



## suzy93074

They are gorgeous!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Georgina

hi all 
just update on puppies they are all putting loads of weight on and mum is doing great, she comes out of her bed for a bit but as soon as one puppie makes a sound she is right back in, they are starting to get there little black noses now and dont think it will be long till they open there eyes, my mum and dad came for dinner yesterday and my dad could not belive how big they have got in a few day,am so proud of mummy she is being a great mum x x x 

will put some more pics on later tonight


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Georgina said:


> hi all
> just update on puppies they are all putting loads of weight on and mum is doing great, she comes out of her bed for a bit but as soon as one puppie makes a sound she is right back in, they are starting to get there little black noses now and dont think it will be long till they open there eyes, my mum and dad came for dinner yesterday and my dad could not belive how big they have got in a few day,am so proud of mummy she is being a great mum x x x
> 
> will put some more pics on later tonight


aww so sweet, they grow so quickly dont they!!

cant wait for piccies!!

give mum a big hug from me & my furries ^_^

xx:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PARIS&TROY

Sooooo sweet! I am soooo very jealous, I would love to have :eek6: some puppies! :eek6::eek6:


----------



## happysaz133

I just read all the way through this thread - phew! Congratlations on Heidi's babies, they are very beautiful, and I bet she's being a great Mum


----------



## candysmum

happysaz133 said:


> I just read all the way through this thread - phew! Congratlations on Heidi's babies, they are very beautiful, and I bet she's being a great Mum


see dalmtians time is coming you can have another go at a thread like this just dalmatians


----------



## Georgina

hi all

some more pics of the babbies, just had a lovely family on phone asking about one of the boys,sent them some pics hope they like them..


----------



## candysmum

awwwww I'll take all 7 

xxxxx


----------



## JANICE199

*I thought i'd just bump this up...How are the babies doing Georgina?*


----------



## Georgina

hi all
mum and babbies doing great,been to vets today and all great,putting on loads of weight,and mum is getting bach to her self and loving being a mum, will ad some more pics soon


----------



## archiebaby

great news!!!! next the hard bit of letting them go


----------



## Georgina

i will be crying my heart out when the time comes,but am glad mum and dad are having a boy then i will get to see him all the time, but i want familys who would like a puppy to say intouch so i can know how they are doing


----------



## candysmum

Georgina said:


> i will be crying my heart out when the time comes,but am glad mum and dad are having a boy then i will get to see him all the time, but i want familys who would like a puppy to say intouch so i can know how they are doing


i have told all mine i want to be kept in touch just a photo via email once or twice a year is enough with an email or letter letting me know what they are up too etc. I am dreading letting them go but i have really got to know the people in my list and its nice means i have a bond with these people before they go and have made "friends" as well.


----------



## Georgina

hi all 
some more pics of heidis babbies, hope to be seeing some pics off trish soon of candys babbies,all are doing great here mum is being so good with her babbies


----------



## Vixie

aww they are gorgeous and looking lovely, I love their wavy coat so sweet


----------



## clueless

Georgina said:


> i will be crying my heart out when the time comes,but am glad mum and dad are having a boy then i will get to see him all the time, but i want familys who would like a puppy to say intouch so i can know how they are doing


Are you keeping one?


----------



## Georgina

i want to,but my o/h is not so sure on keeping one but am hoping he comes roung to it in a few weeks


----------



## vizzy24

They are so cute!!! I bet he will pick a favourite in couple of weeks when all their characters start to come out.


----------



## Georgina

hi all just a update on how babbies are doing,they are all getting big and some of them are starting to open there eyes,mum is doing great and starting to get back to her self now and is loving all the hugs off us,dad is being good on keeps looking from the kitchen as if to say whats that sound and where is it coming from, my o/h is falling in love with them all so hoping that he says yes to us keeping one, will try and get some pics on later


----------



## archiebaby

ah they sound fantastic georgina, i bet you end up keeping one ( or two!)


----------



## Georgina

i hope so, i cant belive how big they are getting so fast


----------



## archiebaby

in the next week or so is when the fun really starts and smellies


----------



## archiebaby

i know you probably already know but the puppies need to be wormed at 2,4,6, and 8 weeks, sorry if you already have but just thought i would mention as it is very,very important


----------



## Georgina

yeah we went to the vets and got all we need off them, we have got all the dates wrote down for each puppy and there weights, am loving it feel like a mum again


----------



## Fleur

Thx for the update. It's good to hear the pups are doing well.


----------



## Vixie

aww I love it when their eyes start to open  glad they are all doing


----------

